# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  مختصر تفسيرالطبري جديد ونادر جدا يغني عن كل كتب التفسير المختصر كالتفسير الميسر وغيره

## إسلام بن منصور

مختصر تفسير الطبري جديد ونادر جدا يغني عن كل كتب التفسير المختصر كالفقه الميسر وغيره 
وهذا نموذج منه فقط الآيات الأخيرة من سورة هود
{وَ} أَرْسَلْنَا..
{إِلَى} وَلَدِ..
{مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا} فَلَمَّا أَتَاهُمْ..
{قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ} أَطِيعُوهُ، وَتَذَلَّلُوا لَهُ بِالطَّاعَةِ لِمَا أَمَرَكُمْ بِهِ، وَنَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ..
{مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ} مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ مَعْبُودٍ سِوَاهُ يَسْتَحِقُّ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعِبَادَةَ غَيْرُهُ..
{وَلَا تَنقُصُوا} النَّاسَ حُقُوقَهُمْ فِي..
{الْمِكْيَالَ} مِكْيَالِكُمْ.. 
{وَالْمِيزَانَ} مِيزَانِكُمْ..
{إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ} وَسَّعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ.. 
{بِخَيْرٍ} في الدُّنْيَا، من الْمَالِ، وَالزِينَة، وَرُخْصِ السِّعْرِ..وَإِن  َّمَا قَالَ ذَلِكَ شُعَيْبٌ؛ لِأَنَّ قَوْمَهُ كَانُوا فِي سَعَةٍ مِنْ عَيْشِهِمْ، وَرُخْصٍ مِنْ أَسْعَارِهِمْ، كَثِيرَةٌ أَمْوَالِهِمْ ..
{وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ} بِمُخَالَفَتِكُ  مْ أَمْرَ اللَّهِ وَبَخْسِكُمُ النَّاسَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي مِكَايِيلِكُمْ وَمَوَازِينِكُم  ْ أَنْ يُنْزِلَ بِكُمْ..
{عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُّحِيطٍ}[84] فَجَعَلَ الْمُحِيطَ نَعْتًا لِلْيَوْمِ، وَهُوَ مِنْ نَعْتِ الْعَذَابِ، إِذْ كَانَ مَفْهُومًا مَعْنَاهُ، وَكَانَ الْعَذَابُ فِي الْيَوْمِ..
{وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُوا} النَّاسَ.. 
{الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ} بِالْعَدْلِ، وَذَلِكَ بِأَنْ تُوَفُّوا أَهْلَ الْحُقُوقِ الَّتِي هِيَ مِمَّا يُكَالُ أَوْ يُوزَنُ حُقُوقَهُمْ عَلَى مَا وَجَبَ لَهُمْ مِنَ التَّمَامِ بِغَيْرِ بَخْسٍ وَلَا نَقْصٍ..
{وَلَا تَبْخَسُوا} تُنْقِصُوا..وتَظ  ْلِمُوا..
{النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ} حُقُوقَهُمُ الَّتِي يَجِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تُوَفُّوهُمْ كَيْلًا أَوْ وَزْنًا أَوْ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ..
{وَلَا تَعْثَوْا} وَلَا تَسِيرُوا..وتَسْ  عَوْا..
{فِي الْأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ}[85] تَعْمَلُونَ فِيهَا بِمَعَاصِي اللَّهِ..كنُقْصَ  انَ الْكَيْلِ وَالْمِيزَانِ..
{بَقِيَّةُ} مَا أَبْقَاهُ.. 
{اللَّهِ} لَكُمْ بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَفُّوا النَّاسَ حُقُوقَهُمْ بِالْمِكْيَالِ وَالْمِيزَانِ بِالْقِسْطِ، فَأَحَلَّهُ لَكُمْ..
{خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ} مِنَ الَّذِي يَبْقَى لَكُمْ بِبِخْسِكُمُ النَّاسَ مِنْ حُقُوقِهِمْ بِالْمِكْيَالِ وَالْمِيزَانِ..
{إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ} مُصَدِّقِينَ بُوعِدِ اللَّهِ وَوَعِيدِهِ وَحَلَالِهِ وَحَرَامِهِ.. 
{وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ} أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ..
{بِحَفِيظٍ}[86] بِرَقِيبٍ أُرَقِبُكُمْ عِنْدَ كَيْلِكُمْ، وَوَزْنِكُمْ هَلْ تُوَفُّونَ النَّاسَ حُقُوقَهُمْ أَمْ تَظْلِمُونَهُمْ  ، وَإِنَّمَا عَلِيَّ أَنْ أُبْلِّغَكُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمُو  هَا..
{قَالُوا} قَوْمُ شُعَيْبٍ..
{يَا شُعَيْبُ أَصَلَاتُكَ تَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ نَتْرُكَ} عِبَادَةَ..
{مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا} مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ وَالْأَصْنَامِ..
{أَوْ أَنْ نَفْعَلَ فِي أَمْوَالِنَا مَا نَشَاءُ} مِنْ كَسْرِ الدَّرَاهِمِ وَقَطْعِهَا، وَبَخْسِ النَّاسِ فِي الْكَيْلِ وَالْوَزْنِ..
{إِنَّكَ لَأَنتَ الْحَلِيمُ} الَّذِي لَا يَحْمِلُهُ الْغَضَبُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيَفْعَلَهُ فِي حَالِ الرِّضَا..
{الرَّشِيدُ}[87] فِي أَمْرِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ أَنْ يَتْرُكُوا عِبَادَةَ الْأَوْثَانِ..فَ  إِنَّهُمْ أَعْدَاءُ اللَّهِ قَالُوا ذَلِكَ لَهُ اسْتِهْزَاءً بِهِ؛ وَإِنَّمَا سَفَّهُوهُ وَجَهِّلُوهُ بِهَذَا الْكَلَامِ.. 
{قَالَ} شُعَيْبٌ لِقَوْمِهِ..
{يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ} بَيَانٍ وَبُرْهَانٍ..
{مِنْ رَبِّي} فِيمَا أَدْعُوكُمْ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ اللَّهِ، وَالْبَرَاءَةِ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ وَالْأَصْنَامِ، وَفِيمَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ مِنْ إِفْسَادِ الْمَالِ.. 
{وَرَزَقَنِي مِنْهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا} حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا..
{وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَى مَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ} بَلْ لَا أَفْعَلُ إِلَّا بِمَا آمُرُكُمْ بِهِ، وَلَا أَنْتَهِي إِلَّا عَمَّا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ..
{إِنْ} مَا..
{أُرِيدُ} فِيمَا آمُرُكُمْ بِهِ، وَأَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ..
{إِلَّا الْإِصْلَاحَ} إِلَّا إِصْلَاحَكُمْ وَإِصْلَاحَ أَمْرِكُمْ..
{مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ} مَا قَدَرْتُ عَلَى إِصْلَاحِهِ لِئَلَّا يَنَالَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ عُقُوبَةً مُنَكِّلَةً، بِخِلَافِكُمْ أَمْرَهُ وَمَعْصِيَتِكُم  ْ رَسُولَهُ..
{وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي} إِصَابَتِي الْحَقَّ فِي مُحَاوَلَتِي إِصْلَاحَكُمْ وَإِصْلَاحَ أَمْرِكُمْ..
{إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ} فَإِنَّهُ هُوَ الْمُعِينُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ إِنْ لَا يُعِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَمْ أُصِبِ الْحَقَّ فِيهِ..
{عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ} إِلَى اللَّهِ أُفَوِّضُ أَمْرِي، فَإِنَّهُ ثِقَتِي وَعَلَيْهِ اعْتِمَادِي فِي أُمُورِي.. 
{وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ}[88] أُقْبِلُ بِالطَّاعَةِ وَأَرْجِعُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ..
{وَيَا قَوْمِ لَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ  } يَحْمِلَنَّكُمْ  ..
{شِقَاقِي} عَدَاوَتِي وَبُغْضِي وَفِرَاقِ الدِّينِ الَّذِي أَنَا عَلَيْهِ، عَلَى الْإِصْرَارِ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْكُفْرِ بِاللَّهِ وَعِبَادَةِ الْأَوْثَانِ، وَبَخْسِ النَّاسِ فِي الْمِكْيَالِ وَالْمِيزَانِ، وَتَرْكِ الْإِنَابَةِ وَالتَّوْبَةِ..
{أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمْ} فَيُصِيبُكُمْ..
{مِثْلُ مَا أَصَابَ قَوْمَ نُوحٍ} مِنَ الْغَرَقِ..
{أَوْ قَوْمَ هُودٍ} مِنَ الْعَذَابِ.. 
{أَوْ قَوْمَ صَالِحٍ} مِنَ الرَّجْفَةِ.. 
{وَمَا} دَارُ.. 
{قَوْمُ لُوطٍ} الَّذِينَ ائْتَفَكَتْ بِهِمُ الْأَرْضُ.. 
{مِّنكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ}[89] هَلَاكُهُمْ، أَفَلَا تَتَّعِظُونَ بِهِ وَتَعْتَبِرُونَ  ؟ فَاعْتَبِرُوا بِهَؤُلَاءِ، وَاحْذَرُوا أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمْ بِشِقَاقِي مِثْلُ الَّذِي أَصَابَهُمْ..
{وَاسْتَغْفِرُو   رَبَّكُمْ} أَيُّهَا الْقَوْمُ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ رَبِّكُمُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهَا مُقِيمُونَ مِنْ عِبَادَةِ الْآلِهَةِ وَالْأَصْنَامِ، وَبَخْسِ النَّاسِ حُقُوقَهُمْ فِي الْمَكَايِيلِ وَالْمَوَازِينِ  ..
{ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ} ارْجِعُوا إِلَى طَاعَتِهِ وَالِانْتِهَاءِ إِلَى أَمْرِهِ وَنَهْيِهِ.. 
{إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ} بِمَنْ تَابَ وَأَنَابَ إِلَيْهِ أَنْ يُعَذِّبَهُ بَعْدَ التَّوْبَةِ.. 
{وَدُودٌ}[90] ذُو مَحَبَّةٍ لِمَنْ أَنَابَ وَتَابَ إِلَيْهِ يَوَدُّهُ وَيُحِبُّهُ..
{قَالُوا} قَوْمُ شُعَيْبٍ لِشُعَيْبٍ..
{يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ} نَعْلَمُ.. 
{كَثِيرًا} حَقِيقَةَ كَثِيرٍ..
{مِمَّا تَقُولُ} وَتُخْبِرُنَا بِهِ.. 
{وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفًا}[91] ذُكِرَ أَنَّهُ كَانَ ضَرِيرًا..
{وَ} يَقُولُونَ..
{لَوْلَا رَهْطُكَ} لولا أن نتقي قومَكَ وعَشِيرَتَكَ ..
{لَرَجَمْنَاكَ} لَسَبَبْنَاكَ.. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: لَقَتَلْنَاكَ ..
{وَمَا أَنْتَ} مِمَّنْ يَكْرُمُ.. 
{عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ}[91] فَيَعْظُمُ عَلَيْنَا إِذْلَالُهُ وَهَوَانُهُ، بَلْ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْنَا هَيِّنٌ..
{قَالَ} شُعَيْبٌ لِقَوْمِهِ.. 
{يَا قَوْمِ أَرَهْطِي أَعَزُّ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ} أَعَزَزْتُمْ قَوْمَكُمْ، فَكَانُوا أَعَزَّ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ..
{وَاتَّخَذْتُمُ  هُ وَرَاءَكُمْ ظِهْرِيًّا} وَاسْتَخْفَفْتُ  مْ بِرَبِّكُمْ، فَجَعَلْتُمُوهُ خَلْفَ ظُهُورِكُمْ، لَا تَأْتَمِرُونَ لَأَمْرِهِ، وَلَا تَخَافُونَ عِقَابَهُ، وَلَا تُعَظِّمُونَهُ حَقَّ عَظَمَتِهِ.. يُقَالُ لِلرَّجُلِ إِذَا لَمْ يَقْضِ حَاجَةَ الرَّجُلِ: نَبَذَ حَاجَتَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ: أَيْ تَرَكَهَا لَا يَلْتَفِتُ إِلَيْهَا، وَإِذَا قَضَاهَا قِيلَ: جَعَلَهَا أَمَامَهُ وَنُصْبَ عَيْنَيْهِ؛ وَيُقَالُ: ظَهَرْتَ بِحَاجَتِي وَجَعَلْتَهَا ظِهْرِيَّةً: أَيْ خَلْفَ ظَهْرِكَ..
{إِنَّ رَبِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ}[92] عِلْمُهُ بِعَمَلِكُمْ، فَلَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ، وَهُوَ مُجَازِيكُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِهِ عَاجِلًا وَآجِلًا..
{وَيَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ} عَلَى تَمَكُنِكُمْ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي تَعْمَلُونَهُ..
{إِنِّي عَامِلٌ} عَلَى تُؤَدَةٍ مِنَ الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي أَعْمَلُهُ..
{سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ} أَيُّنَا الْجَانِي عَلَى نَفْسِهِ، وَالْمُخْطِئِ عَلَيْهَا، وَالْمُصِيبِ فِي فِعْلِهِ، الْمُحْسِنُ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ..
{مَنْ} الَّذِي..
{يَأْتِيهِ} مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْقَوْمُ.. 
{عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ} يُذِلُّهُ وَيُهِينُهُ..
{وَ} يَخْزِي أَيْضًا..
{مَنْ} الَّذِي..
{هُوَ كَاذِبٌ} فِي قِيلِهِ وَخَبَرِهِ مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمْ.. 
{وَارْتَقِبُوا} انْتَظِرُوا وَتَفَقَّدُوا..
{إِنِّي} إِنِّي أَيْضًا ذُو رِقْبَةٍ لِذَلِكَ الْعَذَابِ..
{مَعَكُمْ رَقِيبٌ}[ 93] وَنَاظِرٌ إِلَيْهِ بِمَنْ هُوَ نَازِلٌ مِنَّا وَمِنْكُمْ..
{وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا} قَضَاؤُنَا فِي قَوْمِ شُعَيْبٍ بِعَذَابِنَا..
{نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا} رَسُولَنَا.. 
وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا} بِهِ فَصَدَّقُوهُ عَلَى مَا جَاءَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّهِمْ..
{مَعَهُ} مَعَ شُعَيْبٍ، مِنْ عَذَابِنَا الَّذِي بَعَثْنَا عَلَى قَوْمِهِ..
{بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا} لَهُ، وَلِمَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَاتَّبَعَهُ عَلَى مَا جَاءَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّهِمْ..
{وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ} مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَخْمَدَتْهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُم  ْ بِكُفْرِهِمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ..وَق  ِيلَ: إِنَّ جِبْرِيلَ عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ، صَاحَ بِهِمْ صَيْحَةً أَخْرَجَتْ أَرْوَاحَهُمْ مِنْ أَجْسَامِهِمْ..
{فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ} [94] عَلَى رُكَبِهِمْ وَصَرْعَى بِأَفْنِيَتِهِم  ْ..
{كَأَنَّ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا} يَعِشْ قَوْمُ شُعَيْبٍ الَّذِينَ أَهْلَكَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِهِ حِينَ أَصْبَحُوا جَاثِمِينَ..
{فِيهَا} فِي دِيَارِهِمْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ..
{أَلَا بُعْدًا لِمَدْيَنَ} أَبْعَدَ اللَّهُ مَدْيَنَ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ بِإِحْلَالِ نَقْمَتِهِ..
{كَمَا بَعِدَتْ} مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ.. 
{ثَمُودُ}[95] مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ بِإِنْزَالِ سَخَطِهِ بِهِمْ..
{وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا} بِأَدِلَّتِنَا عَلَى تَوْحِيدِنَا..
{وَسُلْطَانٍ} وَحُجَّةٍ ..
{مُبِينٍ}[96] تُبَيِّنُ لِمَنْ عَايَنَهَا، وَتَأَمَّلَهَا بِقَلْبٍ صَحِيحٍ، أَنَّهَا تَدُلُّ عَلَى تَوْحِيدِ اللَّهِ، وَكَذِبِ كُلِّ مَنِ ادَّعَى الرُّبُوبِيَّةَ دُونَهُ، وَبُطُولِ قَوْلِ مَنْ أَشْرَكَ مَعَهُ فِي الْأُلُوهَةِ غَيْرَهُ..
{إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ} يَعْنِي إِلَى أَشْرَافِ جُنْدِهِ وَتُبَّاعِهِ.. فَكَذَّبَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَلَؤُهُ مُوسَى، وَجَحَدُوا وَحْدَانِيَّةَ اللَّهِ، وَأَبَوْا قَبُولَ مَا أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ مُوسَى مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ..
{فَاتَّبَعُوا} مَلَأُ فِرْعَوْنَ.. 
{أَمْرَ فِرْعَوْنَ} دُونَ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ، وَأَطَاعُوهُ فِي تَكْذِيبِ مُوسَى وَرَدِّ مَا جَاءَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ..
{وَمَا أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ بِرَشِيدٍ}[ 97] لَا يَرْشُدُ أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ مَنْ قَبِلَهُ مِنْهُ، فِي تَكْذِيبِ مُوسَى، إِلَى خَيْرٍ، وَلَا يَهْدِيهِ إِلَى صَلَاحٍ، بَلْ يُورِدُهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ ..
{يَقْدُمُ} فِرْعَوْنَ.. 
{قَوْمَهُ} يَقُودُهُمْ.. يَمْضِي بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ..
{يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَوْرَدَهُمُ النَّارَ} فَيَمْضِي بِهِمْ إِلَى النَّارِ حَتَّى يُورِدُهُمُوهَا  ، وَيَصْلِيهِمْ سَعِيرُهَا..
{وَبِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ}[98] الَّذِي يَرِدُونَهُ..
{وَأُتْبِعُوا} وَأَتْبَعَهُمُ اللَّهُ..
{فِي هَذِهِ} الدُّنْيَا مَعَ الْعَذَابِ الَّذِي عَجَّلَهُ لَهُمْ فِيهَا مِنَ الْغَرَقِ فِي الْبَحْرِ..
{لَعْنَةً وَ} فِي..
{يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ} أَيْضًا..يُلْعَن  ُونَ لَعْنَةً أُخْرَى..
{بِئْسَ الرِّفْدُ} الْعَوْنُ..
{الْمَرْفُودُ}[99] الْمُعَانُ.. يعني: اللَّعْنَةُ الْمَزِيدَةُ فِيهَا أُخْرَى مِنْهَا..تَرَادَ  فَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ اللَّعْنَتَانِ مِنَ اللَّهِ لَعْنَةٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا، وَلَعْنَةٌ فِي الْآخِرَةِ..
{ذَلِكَ} الْقَصَصُ الَّذِي ذَكَرْنَاهُ لَكَ يا مُحَمَّد صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ، وَالنَّبَأُ الَّذِي أَنْبَأَنَاكَهُ فِيهَا ..
{مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ} أَخْبَارِ ..
{الْقُرَى} الَّتِي أَهْلَكْنَا أَهْلَهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ رُسُلَهُ..
{نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ} فَنُخْبِرُكَ بِهِ..
{مِنْهَا قَائِمٌ} بُنْيَانُهُ عامرٌ غيرُ منهدِم، بَائِدٌ أَهْلِهِ..
{وَ} مِنْهَا..
{حَصِيدٌ}[ 100] خرَّ بُنْيَانُهُ، فلا يُرَى لَهُ أَثَرٌ، فهو مُلْزَقٌ بِالْأَرْضِ..
{وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ} وما عَاقَبَنَا أَهْلَ هَذِهِ الْقُرَى الَّتِي اقْتَصَصْنَا نَبَّأَهَا عَلَيْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ بِغَيْرِ اسْتِحْقَاقٍ مِنْهُمْ عُقُوبَتِنَا، فَنَكُونُ بِذَلِكَ قَدْ وَضَعْنَا عُقُوبَتَنَا إِيَّاهُمْ فِي غَيْرِ مَوْضِعِهَا..
{وَلَكِنْ} ـنَهم..
{ظَلَمُوا} فأَوْجَبُوا لِـ..
{أَنْفُسَهُمْ} بِمَعْصِيَتِهِم  ُ اللَّه، وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِهِ، عُقُوبَتَهُ وَعَذَابَهُ، فَأَحَلُّوا بِهَا مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ أَنْ يَحُلُّوهُ بِهَا، وَأَوْجَبُوا لَهَا مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ أَنْ يُوجِبُوهُ لَهَا.. 
{فَمَا أَغْنَتْ} دَفَعَتْ..
{عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ} وَيَدْعُونَهَا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ عِقَابِ اللَّهِ، وَعَذَابِهِ إِذَا أَحَلَّهُ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ..
{مِنْ شَيْءٍ} وَلَا رَدَّتْ عَنْهُمْ شَيْئًا مِنْهُ.. 
{لَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُ} قَضَاءُ..
{رَبِّكَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ بِعَذَابِهِمْ، فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمْ عِقَابُهُ، وَنَزَلَ بِهِمْ سَخَطُهُ.. 
{وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ} وَمَا زَادَتْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمْ عِنْدَ مَجِيءِ أَمْرِ رَبِّكَ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِعِقَابِ اللَّهِ.. 
{غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ}[101] تَخْسِيرٍ وَتَدْمِيرٍ وَإِهْلَاكٍ.. وَمِنْهُ قَوْلُهُمْ لِلرَّجُلِ: تَبًّا لَكَ..
{وَ} كَمَا أَخَذْتُ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَهْلَ هَذِهِ الْقُرَى الَّتِي اقْتَصَصْتُ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَ أَهْلِهَا بِمَا أَخَذَتْهُمْ بِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ، عَلَى خِلَافِهِمْ أَمْرِي، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ رُسُلِي، وَجُحُودِهِمْ آيَاتِي فـ..
{كَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى} وَأَهْلَهَا إِذَا أَخَذْتُهُمْ بِعِقَابِي، وَهُمْ ظَلَمَةٌ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ، بِكُفْرِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَإِشْرَاكِهِمْ بِهِ غَيْرَهُ، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ رُسُلَهُ.. 
{إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ} إِنَّ أَخْذَ رَبِّكُمْ بِالْعِقَابِ مَنْ أَخَذَهُ..
{أَلِيمٌ} مُوجِعٌ.. 
{شَدِيدٌ}[102] الْإِيجَاعِ، وَهَذَا أَمْرٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ، تَحْذِيرٌ لِهَذِهِ الْأُمَّةِ أَنْ يَسْلُكُوا فِي مَعْصِيَتِهِ طَرِيقَ مَنْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ الْفَاجِرَةِ، فَيَحِلُّ بِهِمْ مَا حَلَّ بِهِمْ مِنَ الْمَثُلَاتِ..قَ  الَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْلِي» وَرُبَّمَا قَالَ: «يُمْهِلُ لِلظَّالِمِ، حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَهُ لَمْ يُفْلِتْهُ» ثُمَّ قَرَأَ: {وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ}..
{إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ} أَخْذِنَا مَنْ أَخَذْنَا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى الَّتِي اقْتَصَصْنَا خَبَرَهَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ..
{لَآيَةً} لَعِبْرَةً وَعِظَةً..
{لِمَنْ خَافَ عَذَابَ} عِقَابَ اللَّهِ، وَعَذَابَهُ فِي..
{الْآخِرَةِ} مِنْ عِبَادِهِ، وَحُجَّةً عَلَيْهِ لِرَبِّهِ، وَزَاجِرًا يَزْجُرُهُ عَنْ أَنْ يَعْصِيَ اللَّهَ، وَيُخَالِفُهُ فِيمَا أَمَرَهُ وَنَهَاهُ..وَقِي  لَ: بَلْ مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ: إِنَّ فِيهِ عِبْرَةً لِمَنْ خَافَ عَذَابَ الْآخِرَةِ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَيَفِي لَهُ بِوَعْدِهِ..
{ذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ} الْقِيَامَةِ..
{مَّجْمُوعٌ لَّهُ} يَحْشُرُ اللَّهُ..
{النَّاسُ} مِنْ قُبُورِهِمْ، فَيَجْمَعُهُمْ فِيهِ لِلْجَزَاءِ وَالثَّوَابِ وَالْعِقَابِ.. 
[وَذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَّشْهُودٌ}[103] تَشْهَدُهُ الْخَلَائِقُ لَا يَتَخَلَّفُ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدٌ، فَيَنْتَقِمُ حِينَئِذٍ مِمَّنْ عَصَى اللَّهَ، وَخَالَفَ أَمْرَهُ وَكَذَّبَ رُسُلَهُ.. 
{وَمَا نُؤَخِّرُهُ} يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَنْكُمْ أَنْ نَجِيئَكُمْ بِهِ..
{إِلَّا لِأَجَلٍ} لِآنٍ يُقْضَى..
{مَعْدُودٍ}[104] فَعَدَّهُ وَأَحْصَاهُ، فَلَا يَأْتِي إِلَّا لِأَجَلِهِ ذَلِكَ، لَا يَتَقَدَّمُ مَجِيئُهُ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ وَلَا يَتَأَخَّرُ.
{يَوْمَ يَأْتِ} يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ، وَتَقُومُ السَّاعَةُ..
{لَا تَكَلَّمُ} إِنَّمَا هِيَ «لَا تَتَكَلَّمُ»، فَحَذَفَ إِحْدَى التَّاءَيْنِ اجْتِزَاءً بِدَلَالَةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ مِنْهُمَا عَلَيْهَا..
{نَفْسٌ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِهِ} إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا.. 
{فَمِنْهُمْ} فَمِنْ هَذِهِ النُّفُوسِ الَّتِي لَا تَكَلَّمُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا..
{شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ}[105] 
{فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ شَقُوا فَفِي النَّارِ لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ} فِي الْحَلْقِ..وَهُو  َ أَوَّلُ نُهَاقِ الْحِمَارِ وَشِبْهُهُ..وهو صَوْتٌ شَدِيدٌ..
{وَشَهِيقٌ}[106] فِي الصَّدْرِ..وَهُو  َ آخِرُ نَهِيقِهِ إِذَا رَدَّدَهُ فِي الْجَوْفِ عِنْدَ فَرَاغِهِ مِنْ نُهَاقِهِ..وَهو صَوْتٌ ضَعِيفٌ..وعَنْ عُمَرَ، قَالَ: لَمَّا نَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ {فَمِنْهُمْ شَقِيُّ وَسَعِيدٌ} [هود: 105] سَأَلْتُ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقُلْتُ: يَا نَبِيَّ اللَّهِ، فَعَلَامَ عَمِلْنَا؟ عَلَى شَيْءٍ قَدْ فُرِغَ مِنْهُ أَمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ لَمْ يَفْرُغْ مِنْهُ؟ قَالَ: فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «عَلَى شَيْءٍ قَدْ فُرِغَ مِنْهُ يَا عُمَرُ وَجَرَتْ بِهِ الْأَقْلَامُ، وَلَكِنْ كُلٌّ مُيَسَّرٌ لِمَا خُلِقَ لَهُ» ..
{خَالِدِينَ} لَابِثِينَ.. 
{فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ} أَبَدًا؛ وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ الْعَرَبَ إِذَا أَرَادَتْ أَنْ تَصِفَ الشَّيْءَ بِالدَّوَامِ أَبَدًا، قَالَتْ: هَذَا دَائِمٌ دَوَامُ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ؛ بِمَعْنَى أَنَّهُ دَائِمٌ أَبَدًا، وَكَذَلِكَ يَقُولُونَ: هُوَ بَاقٍ مَا اخْتَلَفَ اللَّيْلُ وَالنَّهَارُ..فَ  خَاطَبَهُمْ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ بِمَا يَتَعَارَفُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَهُمْ، فَقَالَ: {خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ} وَالْمَعْنَى فِي ذَلِكَ: خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا. 
(إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ} هَذَا اسْتِثَنَاءٌ اسْتَثَنَاهُ اللَّهُ فِي أَهْلِ التَّوْحِيدِ أَنَّهُ يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ النَّارِ إِذَا شَاءَ بَعْدَ أَنْ أَدْخَلَهُمُ النَّارَ ..
{إِنَّ رَبَّكَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ}[107] لَا يَمْنَعُهُ مَانِعٌ مِنْ فِعْلِ مَا أَرَادَ فِعْلَهُ بِمَنْ عَصَاهُ وَخَالَفَ أَمْرَهُ مِنِ الانْتِقَامِ مِنْهُ، وَلَكِنَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ، فَيُمْضِي فِعْلَهُ فِيهِمْ وَفِيمَنْ شَاءَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ فعَلَهُ وَقَضَاهُ..
{وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ سُعِدُوا} رُزِقُوا السَّعَادَةَ.. بِرَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ..
{فَـ} هُمْ..
{فِي الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ} أَبَدًا.. 
{إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ} مِنْ قَدْرِ مَا مَكَثُوا فِي النَّارِ قَبْلَ دُخُولِهِمُ الْجَنَّةَ..وَذَ  لِكَ فِيمَنْ أُخْرِجَ مِنَ النَّارِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ..
{عَطَاءً} مِنَ اللَّهِ..
{غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ} [108] غَيْرَ مَقْطُوعٍ عَنْهُمْ..
{فَلَا تَكُ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{فِي مِرْيَةٍ} فِي شَكٍّ..
{مِمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلَاءِ} الْمُشْرِكُونَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ مِنَ الْآلِهَةِ وَالْأَصْنَامِ أَنَّهُ ضَلَالٌ وَبَاطِلٌ، وَأَنَّهُ بِاللَّهِ شِرْكٌ..
{مَا يَعْبُدُونَ} الْأَوْثَانِ.. 
{إِلَّا كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُمْ} اتِّبَاعًا مِنْهُمْ مِنْهَاجَ آبَائِهِمْ، وَاقْتِفَاءً مِنْهُمْ آثَارَهُمْ فِي عِبَادَتِهِمُوه  َا، لَا عَنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُمْ بِذَلِكَ، وَلَا بِحُجَّةٍ تَبَيَّنُوهَا تُوجِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ عِبَادَتَهَا..
{مِنْ قَبْلُ} عِبَادَتِهِمْ لَهَا..
{وَإِنَّا} أَخْبَرَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ نَبِيَّهُ مَا هُوَ فَاعِلٌ بِهِمْ لِعِبَادَتِهِمْ ذَلِكَ، فَقَالَ..
{لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ} حَظَّهُمْ مِمَّا وَعَدْتُهُمْ أَنْ أُوَفِّيَهُمُوه  ُ مِنْ خَيْرٍ أَوْ شَرٍّ..
{غَيْرَ مَنْقُوصٍ}[109] لَا أُنْقِصُهُمْ مِمَّا وَعَدْتُهُمْ، بَلْ أُتَمِّمُ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ عَلَى التَّمَامِ وَالْكَمَالِ..
{وَ}يَقُولُ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ مُسَلِّيًا نَبِيَّهُ فِي تَكْذِيبِ مُشْرِكِي قَوْمِهِ إِيَّاهُ فِيمَا أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ بِفِعْلِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمُوسَى فِيمَا أَتَاهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ، يَقُولُ لَهُ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ: وَلَا يَحْزُنْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ تَكْذِيبُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ لَكَ، وَامْضِ لِمَا أَمَرَكَ بِهِ رَبُّكَ مِنْ تَبْلِيغِ رِسَالَتِهِ، فَإِنَّ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ بِكَ هَؤُلَاءِ مِنْ رَدِّ مَا جِئْتَهُمْ بِهِ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ النَّصِيحَةِ مِنْ فِعْلِ ضُرَبَائِهِمْ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ قَبْلَهُمْ وَسُنَّةِ مَنْ سُنَنِهِم، ثُمَّ أَخْبَرَهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ بِمَا فَعَلَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى بِهِ، فَقَالَ..

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

{لَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ} التَّوْرَاةَ، كَمَا آتَيْنَاكَ الْفُرْقَانَ..
{فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ} فَاخْتَلَفَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابِ قَوْمُ مُوسَى فَكَذَّبَ بِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ، وَصَدَّقَ بِهِ بَعْضُهُمْ، كَمَا قَدْ فَعَلَ قَوْمُكَ بِالْفُرْقَانِ مِنْ تَصْدِيقِ بَعْضٍ بِهِ وَتَكْذِيبِ بَعْضٍ..
{وَلَوْلَا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{مِنْ رَّبِّكَ} بِأَنَّهُ لَا يُعَجِّلُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ بِالْعَذَابِ، وَلَكِنْ يَتَأَنَّى حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ..
{لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ} لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَ الْمُكَذِّبِ مِنْهُمْ بِهِ وَالْمُصَدِّقِ، بِإِهْلَاكِ اللَّهِ الْمُكَذِّبَ بِهِ مِنْهُمْ وَإِنْجَائِهِ الْمُصَدِّقَ بِهِ.. 
{وَإِنَّهُمْ} وَإِنَّ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ بِهِ مِنْهُمْ..
{لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ} لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْ حَقِيقَتِهِ أَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ.. 
{مُرِيبٍ}[110] يُرِيبُهُمْ فَلَا يَدْرُونَ أَحَقٌّ هُوَ أَمْ بَاطِلٌ، وَلَكِنَّهُمْ فِيهِ مُمْتَرُونَ..
{وَإِنَّ كُلًّا} وَإِنَّ كُلَّ هَؤُلَاءِ الَّذِينَ قَصَصْنَا عَلَيْكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ قَصَصَهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ..
{لَـ} جَوَاب لِـ «إنَّ»..
{ـمَّا} بِتَخْفِيفِ مَا.. بِمَعْنَى «مَنْ»..
{لَـ} لَامُ قَسَمٍ..
{يُوَفِّيَنَّهُ  ْ رَبُّكَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ} بِالصَّالِحِ مِنْهَا بِالْجَزِيلِ مِنَ الثَّوَابِ، وَبِالطَّالِحِ مِنْهَا بِالشَّدِيدِ مِنَ الْعِقَابِ.
{إِنَّهُ} إِنَّ رَبَّكَ.. 
{بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ} بِمَا يَعْمَلُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ..
{خَبِيرٌ}[111] لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ مِنْ عمَلِهِمْ بَلْ يَخْبُرُ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ وَيَعْلَمُهُ وَيُحِيطُ بِهِ حَتَّى يُجَازِيَهُمْ عَلَى جَمِيعِ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءَهُمْ..
{فَاسْتَقِمْ} أَنْتَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ عَلَى أَمْرِ رَبِّكَ وَالدِّينِ الَّذِي ابْتَعَثَكَ بِهِ وَالدُّعَاءِ إِلَيْهِ..
{كَمَا أُمِرْتَ} كَمَا أَمَرَكَ رَبُّكَ..وَكَانَ ابْنُ عُيَيْنَةَ يَقُولُ فِي قَوْلِهِ:«فَاسْ  َقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ»اسْتَق  ِمْ عَلَى الْقُرْآنِ..
{وَمَنْ تَابَ} رَجَعَ.. 
{مَعَكَ} إِلَى طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ، وَالْعَمَلِ بِمَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ رَبُّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ كُفْرِهِ ..
{وَلَا تَطْغَوْا} وَلَا تَعْدُوا أَمْرَهُ إِلَى مَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ.. 
{إِنَّهُ} إِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ.. 
{بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ} مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ كُلِّهَا طَاعَتِهَا وَمَعْصِيَتِهَا  .. 
{بَصِيرٌ}[112] ذُو عِلْمٍ بِهَا، لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْهَا شَيْءٌ، وَهُوَ لِجَمِيعِهَا مُبْصِرٌ.. فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ أَنْ يَطْلُعَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ عَامِلُونَ بِخِلَافِ أَمْرِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ ذُو عِلْمٍ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ، وَهُوَ لَكُمْ بِالْمِرْصَادِ.. 
{وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا} وَلَا تَمِيلُوا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ..قَالَ عبد الرحمن بْنُ زَيْدٍ، فِي قَوْلِهِ: «وَلَا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ» قَالَ: الرُّكُونُ: الْإِدْهَانُ، وَقَرَأَ: «وَدُّوا لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ»[القلم: 9] قَالَ: تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ، وَلَا تُنْكِرْ عَلَيْهِمُ الَّذِي قَالُوا: وَقَدْ قَالُوا الْعَظِيمَ مِنْ كُفْرِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ وَكِتَابِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ. قَالَ: وَإِنَّمَا هَذَا لِأَهْلِ الْكُفْرِ وَأَهْلِ الشِّرْكِ، وَلَيْسَ لِأَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ، أَمَا أَهْلُ الذُّنُوبِ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْإِسْلَامِ فَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَعْمَالِهِمْ  ، مَا يَنْبَغِي لِأَحَدٍ أَنْ يُصَالِحَ عَلَى شَيْءٍ مِنْ مَعَاصِي اللَّهِ، وَلَا يَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِ فِيهَا.اهـ..
{إِلَى} قَوْلِ هَؤُلَاءِ.. 
{الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا} كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ، فَتَقْبَلُوا مِنْهُمْ وَتَرْضَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ.. 
{فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ} بِفِعْلِكُمْ ذَلِكَ.. 
{وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ} مِنْ نَاصِرٍ يَنْصُرُكُمْ وَوَلِيٍّ يَلِيُكُمْ..
{ثُمَّ لَا تُنْصَرُونَ}[113] فَإِنَّكُمْ إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ، بَلْ يُخَلِّيكُمْ مِنْ نُصْرَتِهِ وَيُسَلِّطُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَدُوَّكُمْ. 
{وَأَقِمِ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ..
{الصَّلَاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ} الفجر، والمغرب..
{وَزُلَفًا} جَمْعِ زُلْفَةً، كَمَا تَجْمَعُ غُرْفَةً غُرَفَ، وَحُجْرَةً حُجَرَ، وهي سَاعَات الْمَنْزِلَةِ وَالْقُرْبَةِ..
{مِنَ اللَّيْلِ} صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاءِ؛ لِأَنَّها تُصَلَّى بَعْدَ مُضِيِّ زُلَفٌ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ..
{إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ} الْإِنَابَةَ إِلَى طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ، وَالْعَمَلَ بِمَا يُرْضِيهِ..والمق  صود الصَّلَوَاتُ الْخَمْسِ الْمَكْتُوبَاتُ  ؛ لِصِحَّةِ الْأَخْبَارِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَتَوَاتُرِهَا عَنْهُ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «مَثَلُ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْخَمْسِ مَثَلُ نَهْرٍ جَارٍ عَلَى بَابِ أَحَدِكُمْ يَنْغَمِسُ فِيهِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ خَمْسَ مَرَّاتٍ، فَمَاذَا يُبْقِينَ مِنْ دَرَنِهِ» ، وَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ فِي سِيَاقِ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ بِإِقَامَةِ الصَّلَوَاتِ، وَالْوَعْدُ عَلَى إِقَامَتِهَا الْجَزِيلُ مِنَ الثَّوَابِ عَقِيبِهَا أَوْلَى مِنَ الْوَعْدِ عَلَى مَا لَمْ يَجْرِ لَهُ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ صَالِحَاتِ سَائِرِ الْأَعْمَالِ إِذَا خَصَّ بِالْقَصْدِ بِذَلِكَ بَعْضًا دُونَ بَعْضٍ..
{يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ} آثَامَ مَعْصِيَةِ اللَّهِ وَيُكَفِّرُ الذُّنُوبَ..
{ذَلِكَ} هَذَا الَّذِي أَوْعَدْتُ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الرُّكُونِ إِلَى الظُّلْمِ وَتَهَدَّدْتُ فِيهِ، وَالَّذِي وَعَدْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ إِقَامَةِ الصَّلَوَاتِ اللَّوَاتِي يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ..
{ذِكْرَى} تَذْكِرَةً ذَكَّرْتُ بِهَا.. 
{لِلذَّاكِرِينَ}[114] وَعَدَ اللَّهِ، فَيَرْجُونَ ثَوَابَهُ، وَوَعِيدَهُ فَيَخَافُونَ عِقَابَهُ، لَا مَنْ قَدْ طُبِعَ عَلَى قَلْبِهِ فَلَا يُجِيبُ دَاعِيًا وَلَا يَسْمَعُ زَاجِرًا..وَذُكِ  رَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ بِسَبَبِ رَجُلٍ نَالَ مِنْ غَيْرِ زَوْجَتِهِ وَلَا مِلْكِ يَمِينِهِ بَعْضَ مَا يَحْرُمُ عَلَيْهِ، فَتَابَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ ذَلِكَ..
{وَاصْبِرْ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ عَلَى مَا تَلْقَى مِنْ مُشْرِكِي قَوْمِكَ مِنَ الْأَذَى فِي اللَّهِ وَالْمَكْرُوهِ رَجَاءَ جَزِيلِ ثَوَابِ اللَّهِ عَلَى ذَلِكَ.. 
{فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ} ثَوَابَ.. 
{الْمُحْسِنِينَ}[115] فَأَطَاعَوا اللَّهَ، وَاتَّبَعَوا أَمْرَهُ، فَيَذْهَبْ بِهِ، بَلْ يُوَفِّرُهُ أَحْوَجُ مَا يَكُونُوا إِلَيْهِ..
{فَلَوْلَا} فَهَلَّا..
{كَانَ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ} الَّذِينَ قَصَصْتُ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَهُمْ فِي هَذِهِ السُّورَةِ..
{مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ} الَّذِينَ أَهْلَكْتُهُمْ بِمَعْصِيَتِهِم  ْ إِيَّايَ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِرُسُلِي..
{أُولُو} ذُو..
{بَقِيَّةٍ} مِنَ الْفَهْمِ وَالْعَقْلِ، يَعْتَبِرُونَ مَوَاعِظَ اللَّهِ وَيَتَدَبَّرُون  َ حُجَجَهُ، فَيَعْرِفُونَ مَا لَهُمْ فِي الْإِيمَانِ بِاللَّهِ وَعَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْكُفْرِ بِهِ.. 
{يَنْهَوْنَ} أَهْلَ الْمَعَاصِي.. وَأَهْلَ الْكُفْرِ بِاللَّهِ..
{عَنِ الْفَسَادِ فِي الْأَرْضِ} عَنْ مَعَاصِيهِمْ وكُفْرِهِمْ بِهِ فِي أَرْضِهِ..
{إِلَّا قَلِيلًا} لَمْ يَكُنْ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ أُولُو بَقِيَّةٍ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْفَسَادِ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا يَسِيرًا، فَإِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْفَسَادِ فِي الْأَرْضِ..
{مِمَّنْ} وَهُمُ أَتْبَاعُ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالرُّسُلِ..
{أَنْجَيْنَا} فَنَجَّاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ عَذَابِهِ، حِينَ أَخَذَ..
{مِنْهُمْ} مَنْ كَانَ مُقِيمًا عَلَى الْكُفْرِ بِاللَّهِ بعَذَابِهُ..
{وَاتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا} أَنْفُسَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ سَلَفَتْ، فَكَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ.. 
{مَا أُتْرِفُوا فِيهِ} مَا أُنْظِرُوا فِيهِ مِنْ لِذَاتِ الدُّنْيَا، فَكَفَرُوا واسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ، وَتَجَبَّرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ..
{وَكَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ}[116] وَكَانُوا مُكْتَسِبِي الْكُفْرَ بِاللَّهِ..
{وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى} الَّتِي أَهْلَكَهَا، الَّتِي قَصَّ عَلَيْكَ نَبَأَهَا.. 
{بِظُلْمٍ} فَيَكُونُ إِهْلَاكُهُ إِيَّاهُمْ..
{وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ}[ 117] فِي أَعْمَالِهِمْ، غَيْرُ مُسِيئِينَ. ظُلْمًا، وَلَكِنَّهُ أَهْلَكَهَا بِكُفْرِ أَهْلِهَا بِاللَّهِ، وَتَمَادِيهِمْ فِي غَيِّهِمْ، وَتَكْذِيبِهِمْ رُسُلَهُمْ وَرُكُوبِهِمُ السَّيِّئَاتِ.. وَقَدْ قِيلَ: مَعْنَى ذَلِكَ: لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُهْلِكَهُمْ بِشِرْكِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُ «بِظُلْمٍ» ، يَعْنِي: بِشِرْكٍ، وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ فِيمَا بَيْنَهُمْ لَا يَتَظَالَمُونَ، وَلَكِنَّهُمْ يَتَعَاطَوْنَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَهُمْ، وَإِنْ كَانُوا مُشْرِكِينَ، وَإِنَّمَا يُهْلِكُهُمْ إِذَا تَظَالَمُوا..
{وَلَوْ شَاءَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ} كُلَّهَا..
{أُمَّةً} جَمَاعَةً..
{وَاحِدَةً} عَلَى مِلَّةٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَدِينٍ وَاحِدٍ.. مُسْلِمِينَ كُلِّهُمْ .
{وَلَا يَزَالُونَ} النَّاسُ..
{مُخْتَلِفِينَ} فِي أَدْيَانِهِمْ، وَأَهْوَائِهِمْ عَلَى أَدْيَانٍ وَمِلَلٍ وَأَهْوَاءٍ شَتَّى مِنْ بَيْنِ يَهُودِيٍّ وَنَصْرَانِيٍّ وَمَجُوسِيٍّ، وَنَحْوِ ذَلِكَ..
{إِلَّا} اسْتَثْنَى اللَّهُ مِنْ ذَلِكَ..
{مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبُّكَ} فَآمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَصَدَّقَ رُسُلَهُ، فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِي تَوْحِيدِ اللَّهِ وَتَصْدِيقِ رُسُلِهِ، وَمَا جَاءَهُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ..
{وَلِـ} وَعَلَى.. 
{ذَلِكَ} عِلْمِهِ النَّافِذِ فِيهِمْ -قَبْلَ أَنْ يَخْلُقَهُمْ- أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ فِيهِمُ الْمُؤْمِنُ وَالْكَافِرُ، وَالشَّقِيُّ وَالسَّعِيدُ، وَلِلِاخْتِلَاف  ِ بِالشَّقَاءِ وَالسَّعَادَةِ..
{خَلَقَهُمْ} فَأَخْبَرَ عَنْ كُلِّ فَرِيقٍ مِنْهُمَا أَنَّهُ مُيَسَّرٌ لِمَا خُلِقَ لَهُ..
{وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ} لَعِلْمِهِ السَّابِقِ فِيهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ العذاب..
{لَأَمْلَأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ} بِكُفْرِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ، وَخِلَافِهِمْ أَمْرَهُ..
{مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ} وَهِيَ مَا اجْتَنَّ عَنْ أَبْصَارِ بَنِي آدَمَ..
{وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ}[119] بَنِي آدَمَ.. 
{وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتْ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَقُّ وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  } [120] 
{وَكُلًّا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ ..
{مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ} الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَكَ..
{مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ} فَلَا تَجْزَعْ مِنْ تَكْذِيبِ مَنْ كَذَّبَكَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ وَرَدَّ عَلَيْكَ مَا جِئْتَهُمْ بِهِ، وَلَا يَضِقُ صَدْرُكَ فَتَتْرُكْ بَعْضَ مَا أَنْزَلْتُ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنْ قَالُوا: «لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ» إِذَا عَلِمْتَ مَا لَقِيَ مَنْ قَبْلَكَ مِنْ رُسُلِي مِنْ أُمَمِهَا..
{وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ} السُّورَةِ..
{الْحَقُّ} مَعَ مَا جَاءَكَ فِي سَائِرِ سُوَرِ الْقُرْآنِ..
{وَ} جَاءَكَ..
{مَوْعِظَةٌ} تَعِظُ الْجَاهِلِينَ بِاللَّهِ وَتُبَيِّنُ لَهُمْ عِبَرَهُ مِمَّنْ كَفَرَ بِهِ وَكَذَّبَ رُسُلَهُ..
{وَذِكْرَى} وَتَذْكِرَةً تُذَكِّرُ..
{لِلْمُؤْمِنِين  }[120] بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ كَيْ لَا يَغْفَلُوا عَنِ الْوَاجِبِ لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِمْ..
{وَقُلْ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ..
{لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ} لَا يُصَدِّقُونَكَ وَلَا يُقِرُّونَ بِوَحْدَانِيَّة  ِ اللَّهِ..
{اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ} عَلَى هَيْنَتِكُمْ وَتَمَكُّنِكُمْ مَا أَنْتُمْ عَامِلُوهُ..
{إِنَّا عَامِلُونَ}[121] مَا نَحْنُ عَامِلُوهُ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ الَّتِي أَمَرَنَا اللَّهُ بِهَا..
{وَانْتَظِرُوا} مَا وَعَدَكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ، فَـ..
{إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ}[122] مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ مِنْ حَرْبِكُمْ وَنُصْرَتِنَا عَلَيْكُمْ..
{وَلِلَّهِ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ..
{غَيَّبُ} مُلْكُ كُلِّ مَا غَابَ عَنْكَ فِي..
{السَّمَوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ} فَلَمْ تَطْلُعْ عَلَيْهِ وَلَمْ تَعْلَمْهُ، كُلُّ ذَلِكَ بِيَدِهِ وَبِعِلْمِهِ، لَا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ مِنْهُ شَيْءٌ، وَهُوَ عَالِمٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُهُ مُشْرِكُو قَوْمِكَ وَمَا إِلَيْهِ مَصِيرُ أَمْرِهِمْ مِنْ إِقَامَةٍ عَلَى الشِّرْكِ أَوْ إِقْلَاعٍ عَنْهُ وَتَوْبَةٍ..
{وَإِلَيْهِ} وَإِلَى اللَّهِ..
{يَرْجِعُ الْأَمْرُ كُلُّهُ} مُعَادُ كُلِّ عَامِلٍ وَعَمَلِهِ، وَهُوَ مَجَازٍ جَمِيعِهِمْ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ  ، فَيَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ بِحُكْمِهِ بِالْعَدْلِ..
{فَاعْبُدْهُ} فَاعْبُدْ رَبَّكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ..
{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ} وَفَوِّضْ أَمْرَكَ إِلَيْهِ وَثِقْ بِهِ وَبِكِفَايَتِهِ  ، فَإِنَّهُ كَافِي مَنْ تَوَكَّلَ عَلَيْهِ..
{وَمَا رَبُّكَ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ.. 
{بِغَافِلٍ} بِسَاهٍ.. 
{عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ}[123] عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْمُشْرِكُونَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ، بَلْ هُوَ مُحِيطٌ بِهِ لَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْهُ شَيْءٌ مِنْهُ، وَهُوَ لَهُمْ بِالْمِرْصَادِ، فَلَا يَحْزُنْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ عَنْكَ، وَلَا تَكْذِيبُهُمْ بِمَا جِئْتَهُمْ بِهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ، وَامْضِ لِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا..ق  ال كَعْبُ الأحبار: «خَاتِمَةُ التَّوْرَاةِ، خَاتِمَةُ هُودَ»

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

أرجو تعديل العنوان بدلا من (الفقه) تكون (التفسير) 
رجااااااااااااا  اااء

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

أحسنت أخي الكريم. هذا من صنيعك؟

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> أحسنت أخي الكريم. هذا من صنيعك؟


نعم 
وأسعدتني بمرورك بارك الله فيك

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل........
ما أخبار تحقيقك لكتاب الحبائك فى اخبار الملائك-للسيوطى

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*الْقَوْلُ فِي تَأْوِيلِ الِاسْتِعَاذَةِ**{أَعُوذُ}*أَسْتَجِيرُ..
*{بِاللَّهِ}* دُونَ غَيْرِهِ مِنْ سَائِرِ خَلْقِهِ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ، أَنْ يَضُرَّنِيَ فِي دِينِي، أَوْ يَصُدَّنِي عَنْ حَقٍّ يَلْزَمُنِي لِرَبِّي..
*{مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ}* من كُلِّ مُتَمَرِّدٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ وَالدَّوَابِّ وَكُلِّ شَيْءٍ..
*{الرَّجِيمِ}* الْمَلْعُونُ، الْمَشْتُومُ..وَ  قَدْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يَكُونَ قِيلَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ رَجِيمٌ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ طَرَدَهُ مِنْ سَمَوَاتِهِ، وَرَجَمَهُ بِالشُّهُبِ الثَّوَاقِبِ.*سُورَةُ الْفَاتِحَةِ (1) مَكِّيَّةٌ وَآيَاتُهَا سَبْعٌ**(بسم)* إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ وَتَقَدَّسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُ، أَدَّبَ نَبِيَّهُ مُحَمَّدًا صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ بِتَعْلِيمِهِ تَقْدِيمَ ذِكْرِ أَسْمَائِهِ الْحُسْنَى أَمَامَ جَمِيعِ أَفْعَالِهِ..وَج  َعَلَ مَا أَدَّبَهُ بِهِ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَعَلَّمَهُ إِيَّاهُ مِنْهُ لِجَمِيعِ خَلْقِهِ سَنَةً يَسْتَنُّونَ بِهَا، وَسَبِيلًا يَتَّبِعُونَهُ عَلَيْهَا، فِي افْتِتَاحِ أَوَائِلِ مَنْطِقِهِمْ وَصُدُورِ رَسَائِلِهِمْ وَكُتُبِهِمْ وَحَاجَاتِهِمْ..  وَأَنَّهُ أَرَادَ بِقِيلِهِ «بِسْمِ اللَّهِ» أَقُومُ، وَأَقْعُدُ، وأقرأ، وَكَذَلِكَ سَائِرُ الْأَفْعَالِ بِسْمِ ..
*(الله)* ذُو الْأُلُوهِيَّةِ وَالْمَعْبُودِي  َّةِ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ أَجْمَعِينَ..
*(الرحمن)* بِجَمِيعِ الْخَلْقِ..فِي الدُّنْيَا كَمَا قَالَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: «وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا»[النحل: 18] وَأَمَّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ، فَالَّذِي عَمَّ جَمِيعَهُمْ بِهِ فِيهَا مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ، فَكَانَ لَهُمْ رَحْمَانًا تَسْوِيَتُهُ بَيْنَ جَمِيعِهِمْ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ فِي عَدْلِهِ وَقَضَائِهِ، فَلَا يَظْلِمُ أَحَدًا مِنْهُمْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ، وَإِنَّ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا، وَتُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ، فَذَلِكَ مَعْنَى عُمُومِهِ فِي الْآخِرَةِ جَمِيعَهُمْ بِرَحْمَتِهِ الَّذِي كَانَ بِهِ رَحْمَانًا فِي الْآخِرَةِ..
*(الرحيم)* بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ فِي عَاجِلِ الدُّنْيَا بِمَا لَطَفَ بِهِمْ فِي تَوْفِيقِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ لِطَاعَتِهِ، وَالْإِيمَانِ بِهِ وَبِرُسُلِهِ، وَاتِّبَاعِ أَمْرِهِ وَاجْتِنَابِ مَعَاصِيهِ؛ مِمَّا خَذَلَ عَنْهُ مَنْ أَشْرَكَ بِهِ فَكَفَرَ، وَخَالَفَ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِهِ وَرَكِبَ مَعَاصِيَهُ، وَكَانَ مَعَ ذَلِكَ قَدْ جَعَلَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ مَا أَعَدَّ فِي آجِلِ الْآخِرَةِ فِي جَنَّاتِهِ مِنَ النَّعِيمِ الْمُقِيمِ وَالْفَوْزِ الْمُبِينِ لِمَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَصَدَّقَ رُسُلَهُ وَعَمِلَ بِطَاعَتِهِ خَالِصًا دُونَ مَنْ أَشْرَكَ وَكَفَرَ بِهِ كَانَ بَيِّنًا أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ خَصَّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ، مَعَ مَا قَدْ عَمَّهُمْ بِهِ وَالْكُفَّارُ فِي الدُّنْيَا، مِنَ الْإِفْضَالِ وَالْإِحْسَانِ إِلَى جَمِيعِهِمْ، فِي الْبَسْطِ فِي الرِّزْقِ، وَتَسْخِيرِ السَّحَابِ بِالْغَيْثِ، وَإِخْرَاجِ النَّبَاتِ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ، وَصِحَّةِ الْأَجْسَامِ وَالْعُقُولِ، وَسَائِرِ النِّعَمِ الَّتِي لَا تُحْصَى، الَّتِي يَشْتَرِكُ فِيهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْكَافِرُونَ  ..
*(الحمد)* الشُّكْرُ خَالِصًا..
*(لله)* جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ دُونَ سَائِرِ مَا يُعْبَدُ مِنْ دُونِهِ، وَدُونَ كُلِّ مَا بَرَأَ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ، بِمَا أَنْعَمَ عَلَى عِبَادِهِ مِنَ النَّعَمِ الَّتِي لَا يُحْصِيهَا الْعَدَدُ وَلَا يُحِيطُ بِعَدَدِهَا غَيْرُهُ أَحَدٌ، فِي تَصْحِيحِ الْآلَاتِ لِطَاعَتِهِ، وَتَمْكِينِ جَوَارِحِ أَجْسَامِ الْمُكَلَّفِينَ لِأَدَاءِ فَرَائِضِهِ، مَعَ مَا بَسَطَ لَهُمْ فِي دُنْيَاهُمْ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ وَغَذَّاهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ نُعَيْمِ الْعَيْشِ مِنْ غَيْرِ اسْتِحْقَاقٍ مِنْهُمْ لِذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ، وَمَعَ مَا نَبَّهَهُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَدَعَاهُمْ إِلَيْهِ مِنَ الْأَسْبَابِ الْمُؤَدِّيَةِ إِلَى دَوَامِ الْخُلُودِ فِي دَارِ الْمَقَامِ فِي النَّعِيمِ الْمُقِيمِ..
*(رب)* السَّيِّدُ الَّذِي لَا شِبْهَ لَهُ، وَلَا مَثَلَ فِي سُؤُدُّدِهِ، وَالْمُصْلِحُ أَمْرَ خَلْقِهِ بِمَا أَسْبَغَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ نِعَمِهِ، وَالْمَالِكُ الَّذِي لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ..
*(العالمين)* جَمْع عَالَم، وَالْعَالَمُ اسْمٌ لِأَصْنَافِ الْأُمَمِ، وَكُلُّ صِنْفٍ مِنْهَا عَالَمٌ، وَأَهْلُ كُلِّ قَرْنٍ مِنْ كُلِّ صِنْفٍ مِنْهَا عَالَمُ ذَلِكَ الْقَرْنِ وَذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ، فَالْإِنْسُ عَالَمٌ وَكُلُّ أَهْلِ زَمَانٍ مِنْهُمْ عَالَمُ ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ، وَالْجِنُّ عَالَمٌ، وَكَذَلِكَ سَائِرُ أَجْنَاسِ الْخَلْقِ، كُلُّ جِنْسٍ مِنْهَا عَالَمُ زَمَانِهِ..
*(الرحمن الرحيم)* قَدْ مَضَى الْبَيَانُ عَنْ تَأْوِيلِه.. وَلَمْ يُحْتَجُّ إِلَى الْإِبَانَةِ عَنْ وَجْهِ تَكْرِيرِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، إِذْ كُنَّا لَا نَرَى أَنَّ «بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ»[الفاتحة: 1] مِنْ فَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ آيَةٌ..
*(مالك يوم الدين)* أَنَّ لِلَّهِ الْمُلْكَ يَوْمَ الدِّينِ خَالِصًا دُونَ جَمِيعِ خَلْقِهِ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ فِي الدُّنْيَا مُلُوكًا جَبَابِرَةً يُنَازِعُونَهُ الْمُلْكَ وَيُدَافِعُونَه  ُ الِانْفِرَادَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاء  ِ وَالْعَظَمَةِ وَالسُّلْطَانِ وَالْجَبْرِيَّة  ِ، فَأَيْقَنُوا بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ الدِّينِ أَنَّهُمُ الصَّغَرَةُ الْأَذِلَّةُ، وَأَنَّ لَهُ دُونَهُمْ وَدُونَ غَيْرِهِمُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْكِبْرِيَاء  َ وَالْعِزَّةَ وَالْبَهَاءَ، كَمَا قَالَ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ وَتَقَدَّسَتْ أَسْمَاؤُهُ فِي تَنْزِيلِهِ: «يَوْمَ هُمْ بَارِزُونَ لَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْهُمْ شَيْءٌ لِمَنِ الْمُلْكُ الْيَوْمَ لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ»[غافر: 16] فَأُخْبِرَ تَعَالَى، أَنَّهُ الْمُنْفَرِدُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِالْمُلْكِ دُونَ مُلُوكِ الدُّنْيَا الَّذِينَ صَارُوا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِنْ مُلْكِهِمْ إِلَى ذِلَّةٍ وَصَغَارٍ، وَمِنْ دُنْيَاهُمْ فِي الْمَعَادِ إِلَى خَسَارٍ، كما قال جل ذكره: «لَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَقَالَ صَوَابًا»[النبأ: 38]، وَقَالَ: «وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ»[طه: 108]، وَقَالَ: «وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى»[الأنبياء: 28]..وَالدِّينُ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ بِتَأْوِيلِ الْحِسَابِ وَالْمُجَازَاةِ بِالْأَعْمَالِ، وَمِنْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: «كَلَّا بَلْ تُكَذِّبُونَ بِالدِّينِ»[الانفطار: 9] يَعْنِي بِالْجَزَاءِ «وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ»[الانفطار: 10] يُحْصَوْنَ مَا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ، وَقَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى: «فَلَوْلَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ»[الواقعة: 86] يَعْنِي: غَيْرَ مَجْزِيِّينَ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ وَلَا مُحَاسَبِينَ.. وَلِلدِّينِ مُعَانٍ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ غَيْرَ مَعْنَى الْحِسَابِ وَالْجَزَاءِ سَنَذْكُرُهَا فِي أَمَاكِنِهَا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ..
*(إياك)* لَكَ اللَّهُمَّ ..
(نعبد) نَخْشَعُ وَنَذِلُّ وَنَسْتَكِينُ إِقْرَارًا لَكَ يَا رَبَّنَا بِالرُّبُوبِيَّ  ةِ لَا لِغَيْرِكَ..
(وإياك) رَبَّنَا..
(نستعين) عَلَى عِبَادَتِنَا إِيَّاكَ وَطَاعَتِنَا لَكَ وَفِي أُمُورِنَا كُلِّهَا، لَا أَحَدَ سِوَاكَ، إِذْ كَانَ مَنْ يَكْفُرُ بِكَ يَسْتَعِينُ فِي أُمُورِهِ بِمَعْبُودِهِ الَّذِي يَعْبُدُهُ مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ دُونَكَ، وَنَحْنُ بِكَ نَسْتَعِينُ فِي جَمِيعِ أُمُورِنَا مُخْلِصِينَ لَكَ الْعِبَادَةَ..
*(اهدنا)* وَفِّقْنَا لِلثَّبَاتِ على..
*(الصراط المستقيم)* مَا ارْتَضَيْتَهُ وَوَفَّقْتَ لَهُ مَنْ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ، مِنْ قَوْلٍ وَعَمَلٍ؛ لِأَنَّ مَنْ وُفِّقَ لِمَا وُفِّقَ لَهُ مَنْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ، فَقَدْ وُفِّقَ لِلْإِسْلَامِ، وَتَصْدِيقِ الرُّسُلِ، وَالتَّمَسُّكِ بِالْكِتَابِ، وَالْعَمَلِ بِمَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ، وَالِانْزِجَارِ عَمَّا زَجَرَهُ عَنْهُ، وَاتِّبَاعِ مَنْهَجِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَمِنْهَاجِ أَبِي بَكْرٍ وَعُمَرَ وَعُثْمَانَ وَعَلِيٍّ، وَكُلِّ عَبْدٍ لِلَّهِ صَالِحٍ، وَكُلُّ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الصِّرَاطِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ..
*(صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم)* بِطَاعَتِكَ وَعِبَادَتِكَ مِنْ مَلَائِكَتِكَ، وَأَنْبِيَائِكَ  ، وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ، وَالشُّهَدَاءِ، وَالصَّالِحِينَ  .. وَفِي هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ دَلِيلٌ وَاضِحٌ عَلَى أَنَّ طَاعَةَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ لَا يَنَالُهَا الْمُطِيعُونَ إِلَّا بِإِنْعَامِ اللَّهِ بِهَا عَلَيْهِمْ وَتَوْفِيقِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ لَهَا؛ أَوَلَا يَسْمَعُونَهُ يَقُولُ: «صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ»[الفاتحة: 7] فَأَضَافَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ مِنْهُمْ مِنِ اهْتِدَاءٍ وَطَاعَةٍ وَعِبَادَةٍ إِلَى أَنَّهُ إِنْعَامٌ مِنْهُ عَلَيْهِمْ؟..
*(غير)* صِفَةً لِلَّذِينَ أنعمتَ عليهم..
*(المغضوب عليهم)* هُمُ الَّذِينَ وَصَفَهُمُ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ فِي تَنْزِيلِهِ فَقَالَ: «قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتِ أُولَئِكَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضَلُّ عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ»[المائدة: 60] فَأَعْلَمَنَا جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ بِمَنِّهِ مَا أَحَلَّ بِهِمْ مِنْ عُقُوبَتِهِ بِمَعْصِيَتِهِم  ْ إِيَّاهُ، ثُمَّ عَلَّمَنَا، مِنَّةً مِنْهُ عَلَيْنَا، وَجْهَ السَّبِيلِ إِلَى النَّجَاةِ، مِنْ أَنْ يَحِلَّ بِنَا مِثْلُ الَّذِي حَلَّ بِهِمْ مِنَ الْمَثُلَاتِ، وَرَأْفَةً مِنْهُ بِنَا..قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «الْمَغْضُوبُ عَلَيْهِمُ: الْيَهُودُ».. وَاخْتُلِفَ فِي صِفَةِ الْغَضَبِ مِنَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ؛ فَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: غَضَبُ اللَّهِ عَلَى مَنْ غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَلْقِهِ إِحْلَالُ عُقُوبَتِهِ بِمَنْ غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ، إِمَّا فِي دُنْيَاهُ، وَإِمَّا فِي آخِرَتِهِ، كَمَا وَصَفَ بِهِ نَفْسَهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ فِي كِتَابِهِ فَقَالَ: «فَلَمَّا آسَفُونَا انْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ»[الزخرف: 55] وَكَمَا قَالَ: «قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ  »[المائدة: 60]. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: غَضَبُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ غَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ذَمٌّ مِنْهُ لَهُمْ وَلِأَفْعَالِهِ  مْ، وَشَتْمٌ مِنْهُ لَهُمْ بِالْقَوْلِ. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمُ: الْغَضَبُ مِنْهُ مَعْنَى مَفْهُومٌ، كَالَّذِي يُعْرَفُ مِنْ مَعَانِي الْغَضَبِ، غَيْرَ أَنَّهُ وَإِنْ كَانَ كَذَلِكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْإِثْبَاتِ، فَمُخَالِفٌ مَعْنَاهُ مِنْهُ مَعْنَى مَا يَكُونُ مِنْ غَضَبِ الْآدَمَيِّينِ الَّذِينَ يُزْعِجُهُمْ وَيُحَرِّكُهُمْ وَيَشُقُّ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيُؤْذِيهِمْ؛ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ لَا تَحِلُّ ذَاتَهُ الْآفَاتُ، وَلَكِنَّهُ لَهُ صِفَةٌ كَمَا الْعِلْمُ لَهُ صِفَةٌ، وَالْقُدْرَةُ لَهُ صِفَةٌ عَلَى مَا يَعْقِلُ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْإِثْبَاتِ، وَإِنْ خَالَفَتْ مَعَانِي ذَلِكَ مَعَانِي عُلُومِ الْعِبَادِ الَّتِي هِيَ مَعَارِفُ الْقُلُوبِ وَقُوَاهُمُ الَّتِي تُوجَدُ مَعَ وُجُودِ الْأَفْعَالِ وَتُعْدَمُ مَعَ عَدَمِهَا..
*(ولا الضالين)* هُمُ الَّذِينَ وَصَفَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي تَنْزِيلِهِ، فَقَالَ: «يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ»[المائدة: 77] وقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «النَّصَارَى هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ».. وَكُلُّ حَائِدٍ عَنْ قَصْدِ السَّبِيلِ وَسَالِكٍ غَيْرَ الْمَنْهَجِ الْقَوِيمِ فَضَالٌّ عِنْدَ الْعَرَبِ لِإِضْلَالِهِ وَجْهَ الطَّرِيقِ، فَلِذَلِكَ سَمَّى اللَّهُ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ النَّصَارَى ضُلَّالًا لِخَطَئِهِمْ فِي الْحَقِّ مَنْهَجَ السَّبِيلِ، وَأَخْذِهِمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ فِي غَيْرِ الطَّرِيقِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ..
قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ: قَسَمْتُ الصَّلَاةَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ عَبْدِي نِصْفَيْنِ وَلَهُ مَا سَأَلَ، فَإِذَا قَالَ الْعَبْدُ {الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ} [الفاتحة: 2] قَالَ اللَّهُ: حَمِدَنِي عَبْدِي، وَإِذَا قَالَ {الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ} [الفاتحة: 1] قَالَ: أَثْنَى عَلَيَّ عَبْدِي، وَإِذَا قَالَ: {مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ} قَالَ: مَجَّدَنِي عَبْدِي، قَالَ: هَذَا لِي وَلَهُ مَا بَقِيَ».
*آخِرُ تَفْسِيرِ سُورَةِ فَاتِحَةِ الْكِتَابِ*

----------


## عدلان الجزائري

سدد الله يمينك أخي

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

واصل..وصلك الله بعطائه.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

عندي مشكلة
وهي أنني أضع القرآن بالرسم العثماني من برنامج مجمع الملك فهد ، وعندما أضعه في المشاركة يتحول لرموز فأضطر إلى إعادته مرة أخرة بالكتابة العادية وهذا يستغرق وقت ، فهل ساعدتموني في حل هذه المشكلة ، بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو حمزة القاهري

جزاك الله خيرًا على هذا العمل، وبارك الله فيك يا شيخ إسلام ........

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

سُورَةُ الرَّعْدِ مَدَنِيَّةٌ، وَآيَاتُهَا ثَلَاثٌ وَأَرْبَعُونَ
الْقَوْلُ فِي تَفْسِيرِ السُّورَةِ الَّتِي يُذْكَرُ فِيهَا الرَّعْدُ
{المر تِلْكَ} الَّتِي قَصَصْتُ عَلَيْكَ خَبَرَهَا..
{آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ} الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتُهُ قَبْلَ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتُهُ إِلَيْكَ، إِلَى مَنْ أَنْزَلْتُهُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رُسُلِي قَبْلَكَ..وَقِيل  َ: عَنَى بِذَلِكَ: التَّوْرَاةَ، وَالْإِنْجِيلَ..
{وَالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ}وَهُوَ الْقُرْآنُ، فَاعْمَلْ بِمَا فِيهِ وَاعْتَصِمْ بِهِ..
{وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ} مِنْ مُشْرِكِي قَوْمِكَ..
{لَا يُؤْمِنُون}لَا يُصَدِّقُونَ بِالْحَقِّ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ، وَلَا يُقِرُّونَ بِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَمَا فِيهِ مِنْ مُحْكَمِ آيِهِ..
{اللَّهُ} يَا مُحَمَّدُ هُوَ..
{الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَوَاتِ} السَّبْعَ..
{بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا} فَجَعَلَهَا لِلْأَرْضِ سَقْفًا مَسْمُوكًا، وَالْعَمَدُ جَمْعُ عَمُودٍ، وَهِيَ السَّوَارِي، وَمَا يُعْمَدُ بِهِ الْبِنَاءُ.. فَهِيَ مَرْفُوعَةٌ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ نَرَاهَا..
{ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى} عَلَا..
{عَلَى الْعَرْشِ}وَقَد   بَيَّنَّا مَعْنَى الِاسْتِوَاءِ وَاخْتِلَافَ الْمُخْتَلِفِين  َ فِيهِ، وَالصَّحِيحَ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ فِيمَا قَالُوا فِيهِ بِشَوَاهِدِهِ فِيمَا مَضَى، بِمَا أَغْنَى عَنْ إِعَادَتِهِ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ..
{وَسَخَّرَ} وَأَجْرَى..
{الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ} فِي السَّمَاءِ فَسَخَّرَهُمَا فِيهَا لِمَصَالِحِ خَلْقِهِ، وَذَلَّلَهُمَا لِمَنَافِعِهِمْ  ، لِيَعْلَمُوا بِجَرْيِهِمَا فِيهَا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابِ، وَيَفْصِلُوا بِهِ بَيْنَ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ..
{كُلٌّ} كُلُّ ذَلِكَ..
{يَجْرِي}فِي السَّمَاءِ..
{لِأَجَلٍ} لِوَقْتِ ..
{مُسَمًّى} مَعْلُومٍ، وَذَلِكَ إِلَى فَنَاءِ الدُّنْيَا وَقِيَامِ الْقِيَامَةِ الَّتِي عِنْدَهَا تُكَوَّرُ الشَّمْسُ، وَيُخْسَفُ الْقَمَرُ، وَتَنْكَدِرُ النُّجُومُ، وَحُذِفَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ لِفَهْمِ السَّامِعِينَ مِنْ أَهْلِ لِسَانِ مَنْ نَزَلَ بِلِسَانِهِ الْقُرْآنُ مَعْنَاهُ..
{يُدَبِّرُ}يَقْض  ِي اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَوَاتِ بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا..
{الْأَمْرَ}أُمُو  رَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ كُلَّهَا، وَيُدَبِّرُ ذَلِكَ كُلَّهُ وَحْدَهُ، بِغَيْرِ شَرِيكٍ وَلَا ظَهِيرٍ وَلَا مُعِينٍ سُبْحَانَهُ..
{يُفَصِّلُ} لَكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ..
{الْآيَاتِ} آيَاتِ كِتَابِهِ، فَيُبَيِّنُهَا لَكُمُ احْتِجَاجًا بِهَا عَلَيْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ..
{لَعَلَّكُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ} لِتُوقِنُوا بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ، وَالْمَعَادِ إِلَيْهِ، فَتُصَدِّقُوا بِوَعْدِهِ وَوَعِيدِهِ، وَتَنْزَجِرُوا عَنْ عِبَادَةِ الْآلِهَةِ وَالْأَوْثَانِ، وَتُخْلِصُوا لَهُ الْعِبَادَةَ إِذَا تَيَقَّنْتُمْ ذَلِكَ.

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

سألت عن تحقيقك لكتاب الحبائك فى أخبار الملائك للسيوطى الذى وعدت بالانتهاء منه فى 14 يوما منذ 3 سنوات أو يزيد...ولم تجبنى..وكان لك تحقيقك لصحيح بن خزيمة ..الى أين وصلت فيه ..؟ وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*سُورَةُ الْبَقَرَةِ (2) وَآيَاتُهَا سِتُّ وَثَمَانُونَ وَمِائَتَانِ*
*{الم}[البقرة:1]**{الم}* حُرُوف مُقَطَّعَة لَمْ يَصِلْ بَعْضَهَا بِبَعْضٍ فَيَجْعَلَهَا كَسَائِرِ الْكَلَامِ الْمُتَّصِلِ الْحُرُوفَ؛ لِأَنَّهُ عَزَّ ذِكْرُهُ أَرَادَ بِلَفْظِهِ الدَّلَالَةَ بِكُلِّ حَرْفٍ مِنْهُ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ لَا عَلَى مَعْنَى وَاحِدٍ، كَمَا جَازَ أَنْ تَكُونَ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ تَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ كَقَوْلِهِمْ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ مِنَ النَّاسِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلْحِينِ مِنَ الزَّمَانِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلرَّجُلِ الْمُتَعَبِّدِ الْمُطِيعِ لِلَّهِ: أُمَّةٌ، وَلِلدِّينِ وَالْمِلَّةِ: أُمَّةٌ. وَكَقَوْلِهِمْ لِلْجَزَاءِ وَالْقِصَاصِ: دِينٌ، وَلِلسُّلْطَانِ وَالطَّاعَةِ: دِينٌ، وَلِلتَّذَلُّلِ  : دِينٌ، وَلِلْحِسَابِ: دِينٌ؛ فِي أَشْبَاهٍ لِذَلِكَ كَثِيرَةٍ يَطُولُ الْكِتَابُ بِإِحْصَائِهَا مِمَّا يَكُونُ مِنَ الْكَلَامِ بِلَفْظٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَهُوَ مُشْتَمِلٌ عَلَى مَعَانٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَكَذَلِكَ قَوْلُ اللَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: «الم» كُلُّ حَرْفٍ مِنْهَا دَالٌّ عَلَى مَعَانٍ شَتَّى، شَامِلٌ جَمِيعَهَا مِنْ أَسْمَاءِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ وَصِفَاتِهِ، وَهُنَّ مَعَ ذَلِكَ فَوَاتِحُ السُّوَرِ..
*{ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه}[البقرة:2]**{ذلك}* هذا ..
*{الكتاب}* القرآن كله.. ويَحْتَمِلُ أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعْنِيًّا بِهِ السُّوَرُ الَّتِي نَزَلَتْ قَبْلَ سُورَةِ الْبَقَرَةِ بِمَكَّةَ وَالْمَدِينَةِ، فَكَأَنَّهُ قَالَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ لِنَبِيِّهِ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: يَا مُحَمَّدُ اعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَا تَضَمَّنَتْهُ سُوَرُ الْكِتَابِ الَّتِي قَدْ أَنْزَلْتُهَا إِلَيْكَ هُوَ الْكِتَابُ الَّذِي لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ.. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ يَعْنِي بِهِ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنْجِيلَ.. ولَا مُؤْنَةَ فِيهِ عَلَى مُتَأَوِّلِهِ كَذَلِكَ؛ لِأَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ إِخْبَارًا عَنْ غَائِبٍ عَلَى صِحَّةٍ الْقَوْلُ فِي تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ تَعَالَى..
*{لَا رَيْبَ}* لَا شَكَّ..
*{فِيهِ}* فِي ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابِ أَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ..
*{هُدًى}* مِنَ الضَّلَالَةِ.. ونُورٌ ..
*{لِلْمُتَّقِينَ}* الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوُا اللَّهَ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى فِي رُكُوبِ مَا نَهَاهُمْ عَنْ رُكُوبِهِ، فَتَجَنَّبُوا مَعَاصِيَهُ وَاتَّقَوْهُ فِيمَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ فَرَائِضِهِ فَأَطَاعُوهُ بِأَدَائِهَا.. هُدًى لِأَهْلِ الْإِيمَانِ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَبِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ الْمُصَدِّقِينَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ وَإِلَى مَنْ قَبْلَهُ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى خَاصَّةً، دُونَ مَنْ كَذَّبَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَبِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ، وَادَّعَى أَنَّهُ مُصَدِّقٌ بِمَنْ قَبْلَ مُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ وَبِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مِنَ الْكُتُبِ.. وَلَوْ كَانَ نُورًا لِغَيْرِ الْمُتَّقِينَ، وَرَشَادًا لِغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَمْ يُخَصِّصِ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ بِأَنَّهُ لَهُمْ هُدًى، بَلْ كَانَ يَعُمُّ بِهِ جَمِيعَ الْمُنْذَرِينَ؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ، وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي صُدُورِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ، وَوَقْرٌ فِي آذَانِ الْمُكَذِّيِينَ  ، وَعَمًى لِأَبْصَارِ الْجَاحِدِينَ، وَحُجَّةٌ لِلَّهِ بَالِغَةٌ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ؛ فَالْمُؤْمِنُ بِهِ مُهْتَدٍ، وَالْكَافِرُ بِهِ مَحْجُوجٌ..
*{الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ}[البقرة: 3]**{الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ}* مُصَدِّقِيْن، قَوْلًا، وَاعْتِقَادًا، وَعَمَلًا..
*{بِالْغَيْبِ}* بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَجَنَّتِهِ وَنَارِهِ وَلِقَائِهِ، وَآمَنُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ بَعْدَ الْمَوْتِ، فَهَذَا كُلُّهُ غَيْبٌ..
*{وَيُقِيمُونَ}* يؤُدوهَا بِحُدُودِهَا وَفُرُوضِهَا وَالْوَاجِبِ فِيهَا عَلَى مَا فُرِضَتْ عَلَيْهِ.. 
*{الصَّلَاةَ}* الْمَفْرُوضَةَ من تَمَامِ الرُّكُوعِ وَالسُّجُودِ وَالتِّلَاوَةِ وَالْخُشُوعِ وَالْإِقْبَالِ عَلَيْهَا فِيهَا..
*{وَ}* كَانُوا لِجَمِيعِ اللَّازِمِ لَهُمْ..
*{مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ}* فِي أَمْوَالِهِمْ..
*{يُنْفِقُونَ}*[3] مُؤَدِّينَ زَكَاةً.. أَوْ نَفَقَةَ مَنْ لَزِمَتْهُ نَفَقَتُهُ مِنْ أَهْلٍ وَعِيَالٍ وَغَيْرِهِمْ، مِمَّنْ تَجِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَفَقَتُهُ بِالْقَرَابَةِ وَالْمُلْكِ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ..
*{وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ} [البقرة: 4]**{وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ}* يا محمد -صلى الله عليه وسلم- مِنَ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ..
*{وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ}* مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ، لَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَلَا يَجْحَدُونَ مَا جَاءُوهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ رَبِّهِمْ..فهَؤُ  لَاءِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ..وفيه تَعْرِيضٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِذَمِّ الْكُفَّارِ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ الَّذِينَ زَعَمُوا أَنَّهُمْ بِمَا جَاءَتْ بِهِ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا قَبْلَ مُحَمَّدٍ صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِ مُصَدِّقُونَ، وَهُمْ بِمُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ مُكَذِّبُونَ، وَلِمَا جَاءَ بِهِ مِنَ التَّنْزِيلِ جَاحِدُونَ، وَيَدَّعُونَ مَعَ جُحُودِهِمْ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ وَأَنَّهُ لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلَّا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى فَأَكْذَبَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ ذَلِكَ مِنْ قِيلِهِمْ..
*{وَبِالْآخِرَةِ}* صِفَةٌ لِلدَّارِ، كَمَا قَالَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: «وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ» [العنكبوت: 64].. وَإِنَّمَا وُصِفَتْ بِذَلِكَ لِمَصِيرِهَا آخِرَةً لِأَوْلَى كَانَتْ قَبْلَهَا.. وَإِنَّمَا صَارَتِ الْآخِرَةُ آخِرَةً لِلْأُولَى، لَتَقَدُّمَ الْأُولَى أَمَامَهَا، فَكَذَلِكَ الدَّارُ الْآخِرَةُ سُمِّيَتْ آخِرَةً لِتَقَدُّمِ الدَّارِ الْأُولَى أَمَامَهَا، فَصَارَتِ التَّالِيَةُ لَهَا آخِرَةً.. وَقَدْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ تَكُونَ سُمِّيَتْ آخِرَةً لِتَأَخُّرِهَا عَنِ الْخَلْقِ، كَمَا سُمِّيَتِ الدُّنْيَا دُنْيَا لِدُنُوِّهَا مِنَ الْخَلْقِ..
*{هم}* بِمَا كَانَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ جَاحِدِينَ*..*
*{يوقنون}*[4] بالْبَعْثِ وَالنَّشْرِ وَالثَّوَابِ وَالْعِقَابِ وَالْحِسَابِ وَالْمِيزَانِ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لِخَلْقِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ.. ثُمَّ أَكَّدَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ أَمْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنَ الْعَرَبِ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ الْمُصَدِّقِينَ بِمُحَمَّدٍ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ وَبِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ وَإِلَى مَنْ قَبْلَهُ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ بِقَوْلِهِ..
*{أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [البقرة: 5]**{أُولَئِكَ}* خَاصَّةً دُونَ غَيْرِهِمْ من أَهْل الضَّلَالِ وَالْخَسَارِ.. إِشَارَةً إِلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ..
*{عَلَى هُدًى}* عَلَى نُورٍ وَبُرْهَانٍ وَاسْتِقَامَةٍ وَسَدَادٍ *..*
*{مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ}* بِتَسْدِيدِ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُمْ وَتَوْفِيقِهِ لَهُمْ..
*{وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ} [5]* الْمُنْجِحُونَ الْمُدْرِكُونَ مَا طَلَبُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ وَإِيمَانِهِمْ بِاللَّهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ، مِنَ الْفَوْزِ بِالثَّوَابِ، وَالْخُلُودِ فِي الْجِنَانِ، وَالنَّجَاةِ مِمَّا أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى لِأَعْدَائِهِ مِنَ الْعِقَابِ..

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*{وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلاَ تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُم بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلاَ يَنفَعُهُمْ وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الْآَخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلَاقٍ وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ}[البقرة: 102]

**{وَاتَّبَعُوا}* بعْدَ مَا رَفَضُوا كِتَابَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، وَنَقَضُوا عَهْدَهُ الَّذِي أَخَذَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي الْعَمَلِ بِمَا فِيهِ، آثَرُوا ..
*{مَا}* الَّذِي.. 
*{تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ}* تُحَدِّثُ وَتَرْوِي وتَدْرِسُ وَتَتَكَلَّمُ وَتُخْبِرُ، نَحْوَ تِلَاوَةِ الرَّجُلِ لِلْقُرْآنِ ، وكَذَلِكَ تَتَّبِعُهُ وَتَرْوِيهِ وَتَعْمَلُ بِهِ..فَاتَّبَعَ  تِ الْيَهُودُ مِنْهَاجَهَا فِي ذَلِكَ وَعَمِلَتْ بِهِ، وَرَوَتْ السِّحْرَ الَّذِي تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ ..
*{عَلَى}* فِي عَهْدِ.. 
*{مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ}* فَتُضِيفُهُ إِلَى سُلَيْمَانَ زَاعِمِيْنَ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ كَانَ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ وَرِوَايَتِهِ، وَأَنَّهُ إِنَّمَا كَانَ يَسْتَعْبِدُ مَنْ يَسْتَعْبِدُ مِنَ الْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ وَالشَّيَاطِينِ وَسَائِرِ خَلْقِ اللَّهِ بِالسِّحْرِ، فَحَسَّنُوا بِذَلِكَ -مِنْ رُكُوبِهِمْ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السِّحْرِ- لأَنْفُسَهُمْ، عِنْدَ مَنْ كَانَ جَاهِلًا بِأَمْرِ اللَّهِ وَنَهْيِهِ، وَعِنْدَ مَنْ كَانَ لَا عِلْمَ لَهُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِي ذَلِكَ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ، وَأَنْكَرُوا أَنْ يَكُونَ سليمانُ رَسُولًا، وَقَالُوا: بَلْ كَانَ سَاحِرًا.. 
*{وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ}* فَيَعْمَلُ بِالسِّحْرِ..فَب  َرَّأَ اللَّهُ سُلَيْمَانَ بْنَ دَاوُدَ مِنَ السِّحْرِ وَالْكُفْرِ، عِنْدَ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْهُمْ يَنْسُبُهُ إِلَى السِّحْرِ وَالْكُفْرِ لِأَسْبَابٍ ادَّعُوهَا عَلَيْهِ..وَأَكْ  ذَبَ الْآخَرِينَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ بِالسِّحْرِ، مُتَزَيِنِينَ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْجَهْلِ فِي عَمَلِهِمْ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ سُلَيْمَانَ كَانَ يَعْمَلُهُ..فَنَ  فَى اللَّهُ عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ- أَنْ يَكُونَ سَاحِرًا أَوْ كَافِرًا، وَأَعْلَمَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ إِنَّمَا اتَّبِعُوا فِي عَمَلِهِمُ السِّحْرَ مَا تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي عَهْدِ سُلَيْمَانَ، دُونَ مَا كَانَ سُلَيْمَانَ يَأْمُرُهُمْ مِنْ طَاعَةِ اللَّهِ وَاتِّبَاعِ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ فِي كِتَابِهِ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَهُ عَلَى مُوسَى صَلَوَاتُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ..
*{وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ}* لَا عَنْ رِضًا مِنْ سليمانَ عليه السلام؛ وَلَكِنَّهُ شَيْءٌ افْتَعَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ دُونَهُ..وَلَعَل  َّ قَائِلًا أَنْ يَقُولَ: أَوَمَا كَانَ السِّحْرُ إِلَّا أَيَّامَ سُلَيْمَانَ؟ قِيلَ لَهُ: بَلَى، قَدْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَدْ أَخْبَرَ اللَّهُ عَنْ سَحَرَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ مَا أَخْبَرَ عَنْهُمْ، وَقَدْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَأَخْبَرَ عَنْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لِنُوحٍ إِنَّهُ سَاحِرٌ. فإن قَالَ: فَكَيْفَ أَخْبَرَ عَنِ الْيَهُودِ أَنَّهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى عَهْدِ سُلَيْمَانَ؟ قِيلَ: لِأَنَّهُمْ أَضَافُوا ذَلِكَ إِلَى سُلَيْمَانَ دونَ غَيْرِه، فَأَرَادَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ تَبْرِئَةَ سُلَيْمَانَ مِمَّا نَحَلُوهُ وَأَضَافُوا إِلَيْهِ، فَحُصِرَ الْخَبَرُ عَمَّا كَانَتِ الْيَهُودُ اتَّبَعَتْهُ فِيمَا تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ أَيَّامَ سُلَيْمَانَ، دُونَ غَيْرِهِ لِذَلِكَ السَّبَبِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ الشَّيَاطِينُ قَدْ كَانَتْ تَالِيَةً لِلسِّحْرِ وَالْكُفْرِ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ..
*{وَمَا}* والَّذِي..
*{أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ}* مِنْ مَلَائِكَةِ اللَّهِ.. فإِنْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ: وَهَلْ يَجُوزُ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ اللَّهُ السِّحْرَ، أَمْ هَلْ يَجُوزُ لِمَلَائِكَتِهِ أَنْ تُعَلِّمَهُ النَّاسَ؟ قُلْنَا لَهُ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَرَّفَ عِبَادَهُ جَمِيعَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ بِهِ وَجَمِيعَ مَا نَهَاهُمْ عَنْهُ، ثُمَّ أَمَرَهُمْ وَنَهَاهُمْ بَعْدَ الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ بِمَا يُؤْمَرُونَ بِهِ وَيُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ، وَلَوْ كَانَ الْأَمْرُ عَلَى غَيْرِ ذَلِكَ، لَمَا كَانَ لِلْأَمْرِ وَالنَّهْيِ مَعْنًى مَفْهُومٌ..فَالس  ِّحْرُ مِمَّا قَدْ نَهَى عِبَادَهُ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ عَنْهُ، فَغَيْرُ مُنْكَرٍ أَنْ يَكُونَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَلَّمَهُ الْمَلَكَيْنِ اللَّذَيْنِ سَمَّاهُمَا فِي تَنْزِيلِهِ، وَجَعَلَهُمَا فِتْنَةً لِعِبَادِهِ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ كَمَا أَخْبَرَ عَنْهُمَا أَنَّهُمَا يَقُولَانِ لِمَنْ يَتَعَلَّمُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمَا: {إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلَا تَكْفُرْ} لِيَخْتَبِرَ بِهِمَا عِبَادَهُ الَّذِينَ نَهَاهُمْ عَنِ التَّفْرِيقِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَعَنِ السِّحْرِ، فَيُمَحَّصُ الْمُؤْمِنُ بِتَرْكِهِ التَّعَلُّمَ مِنْهُمَا، وَيُخْزِي الْكَافِرَ بِتَعَلُّمِهِ السِّحْرَ وَالْكُفْرَ مِنْهُمَا، وَيَكُونُ الْمَلَكَانِ فِي تَعْلِيمِهِمَا مَنْ عَلَّمَا ذَلِكَ لِلَّهِ مُطِيعِينَ، إِذْ كَانَا عَنْ إِذْنِ اللَّهِ لَهُمَا بِتَعْلِيمِ ذَلِكَ مَنْ عَلَّمَاهُ يُعَلِّمَانِ، وَقَدْ عُبِدَ مِنِ دُونِ اللَّهِ جَمَاعَةٌ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءِ اللَّهِ، فَلَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ ضَائِرًا، إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ ذَلِكَ بِأَمْرِهِمْ إِيَّاهُمْ بِهِ، بَلْ عُبِدَ بَعْضُهُمْ وَالْمَعْبُودُ عَنْهُ نَاهٍ، فَكَذَلِكَ الْمَلَكَانِ غَيْرُ ضَائِرِهِمَا سِحْرُ مَنْ سَحَرَ مِمَّنْ تَعَلَّمَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمَا، بَعْدَ نَهْيِهِمَا إِيَّاهُ عَنْهُ وَعِظَتِهِمَا لَهُ بِقَوْلِهِمَا: {إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلَا تَكْفُرْ} إِذْ كَانَا قَدْ أَدَّيَا مَا أُمِرَ بِهِ بِقِيلِهِمَا ذَلِكَ..
*{بِبَابِلَ}* اسْمُ قَرْيَةٍ أَوْ مَوْضِعٌ مِنْ مَوَاضِعِ الْأَرْضِ..
{*هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ*} اسمانِ مُتَرْجَمُ بِهما عَن الملَكِين..
*{وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ}* وَمَا يُعَلِّمُ الْمَلَكَانِ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنَ التَّفْرِيقِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ..
*{مِنْ أَحَدٍ}* مِنَ النَّاسِ ..
*{حَتَّى يَقُولَا}* لَهُ.. 
*{إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ}* إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ بَلَاءٌ، وَاخْتِبَارٌ، وَفِتْنَةٌ لِبَنِي آدَمَ..
*{فَلَا تَكْفُرْ}* بِرَبِّكَ.. فَيَأْبُوْنَ قَبُولَ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمَا..
*{فَيَتَعَلَّمُو  َ}* فَيَتَعَلَّمُ النَّاسُ..
*{مِنْهُمَا}* مِنَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ..
*{مَا}* الَّذِي..
*{يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ}* بتَخَيْيُلُهُ بِسِحْرِهِ إِلَى كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا شَخْصَ الْآخَرِ عَلَى خِلَافِ مَا هُوَ بِهِ فِي حَقِيقَتِهِ مِنْ حُسْنٍ وَجَمَالٍ، حَتَّى يُقَبِّحَهُ عِنْدَهُ، فَيَنْصَرِفَ بِوَجْهِهِ وَيُعْرِضَ عَنْهُ، حَتَّى يُحْدِثَ الزَّوْجُ لِامْرَأَتِهِ فِرَاقًا، فَيَكُونُ السَّاحِرُ مُفَرِّقًا بَيْنَهُمَا بِإِحْدَاثِهِ السَّبَبَ الَّذِي كَانَ مِنْهُ فُرْقَةُ مَا بَيْنَهُمَا. 
*{وَمَا هُمْ}* وَمَا الْمُتَعَلِّمُو  نَ مِنَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ -هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ- مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ..
*{بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ}* بِالَّذِي تَعَلَّمُوهُ مِنَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ، الَّذِي يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ..
*{مِنْ أَحَدٍ}* مِنَ النَّاسِ..
*{إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ}* إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ لَهُ فِي عِلْمِ اللَّهِ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ يَضُرُّهُ، فَأَمَّا مَنْ دَفَعَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ وَحَفِظَهُ مِنْ مَكْرُوهِ السِّحْرِ وَالنَّفْثِ وَالرُّقَى، فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ غَيْرُ ضَارِّهِ وَلَا نَائِلُهُ أَذَاهُ..
*{وَيَتَعَلَّمُو  َ}* أَيْ النَّاسُ الَّذِينَ يَتَعَلَّمُونَ مِنَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ، مَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنَ الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ، يَتَعَلَّمُونَ مِنْهُمَا السِّحْرَ..
*{مَا}* الَّذِي.. 
*{يَضُرُّهُمْ}* فِي دِينِهِمْ..
*{وَلَا يَنْفَعُهُمْ}* فِي مَعَادِهِمْ..فَأ  َمَّا فِي عَاجِلِ الدُّنْيَا، فَإِنَّهُمْ قَدْ كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ بِهِ وَيُصِيبُونَ بِهِ مَعَاشًا..
*{وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا}* لَقَدْ عَلِمَ النَّابِذُونَ مِنْ يَهُودِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كِتَابِي وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ تَجَاهُلًا مِنْهُمْ، الَّذِينَ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ، نَبَذُوا كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ، والتَّارِكُونَ الْعَمَلَ بِمَا فِيهِ، مِنَ اتِّبَاعِكَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ وَاتِّبَاعِ مَا جِئْتَ بِهِ، وَاتَّبَعُوا مَا تَتْلُوا الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ، بَعْدَ إِنْزَالِي إِلَيْكَ كِتَابِي مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ، وَبَعْدَ إِرْسَالِكَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِالْإِقْرَارِ بِمَا مَعَهُمْ وَمَا فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ، الْمُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَيْهِ اتِّبَاعَ السِّحْرِ الَّذِي تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى عَهْدِ سُلَيْمَانَ، وَالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ وَمَارُوتَ..
*{لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ}* وَاللَّهِ لِمَنِ اشْتَرَى السِّحْرَ بِكِتَابِي الَّذِي أَنْزَلْتُهُ عَلَى رَسُولِي فَآثَرَهُ عَلَيْهِ..
*{مَا لَهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ}* مَا لَهُ فِي الدَّارِ الْآخِرَةِ ..
*{مِنْ خَلَاقٍ}* من حَظٍّ ولا نصيبٍ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ إِيمَانٌ وَلَا دِينٌ وَلَا عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ يُجَازَى بِهِ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَيُثَابُ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا مِنَ الشُّرُورِ فَإِنَّ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَصِيبًا..
*{وَلَبِئْسَ}* ذَمٌّ مِنَ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ فِعْلَ الْمُتَعَلِّمِي  نَ مِنَ الْمَلَكَيْنِ التَّفْرِيقَ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ، وَخَبَرٌ مِنْهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ عَنْهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ بِئْسَ..
*{مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ}* مَا بَاعوا بِهِ أنفسَهم مِنْ تَعَلُّمِ السِّحْرِ بِرِضَاهُمْ، عِوَضًا عَنْ دِينِهِمْ الَّذِي بِهِ نَجَاةُ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنَ الْهَلَكَةِ..
*{لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ}*[102] سُوءَ عَاقِبَةِ فِعْلِهِمْ وَخَسَارَةِ صَفْقَةِ بَيْعِهِمْ، إِذْ كَانَ قَدْ يَتَعَلَّمُ ذَلِكَ مِنْهُمَا مَنْ لَا يَعْرِفُ اللَّهَ، وَلَا يَعْرِفُ حَلَالَهُ وَحَرَامَهُ وَأَمْرَهُ وَنَهْيَهُ.. وَقَالَ بَعْضُهُمْ: إِنَّ الَّذِينَ نَفَى عَنْهُمُ الْعِلْمَ بَعْدَ وَصْفِهِ إِيَّاهُمْ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ عَلِمُوا بِقَوْلِهِ: {وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا} مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْمَلُوا بِمَا عَلِمُوا، وَإِنَّمَا الْعَالِمُ هو الْعَامِلُ بِعِلْمِهِ، وَأَمَّا إِذَا خَالَفَ عَمَلُهُ عِلْمَهُ فَهُوَ فِي مَعَانِي الْجُهَّالِ، وَقَدْ يُقَالُ لِلْفَاعِلِ الْفِعْلَ بِخِلَافِ مَا يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَفْعَلَ وَإِنْ كَانَ بِفِعْلِهِ عَالِمًا: لَوْ عَلِمْتَ لَأَقْصَرْتَ، وَهَذَا تَأْوِيلٌ لَهُ مَخْرَجٌ وَوَجْهٌ..وفِي هَذِه الآيةُ تَوْبِيخٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِأَحْبَارِ الْيَهُودِ الَّذِينَ أَدْرَكُوا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَجَحَدُوا نُبُوَّتَهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ لِلَّهِ رَسُولٌ مُرْسَلٌ، وَتَأْنِيبٌ مِنْهُ لَهُمْ فِي رَفْضِهِمْ تَنْزِيلَهُ، وَهَجْرِهِمُ الْعَمَلَ بِهِ وَهُوَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ يَعْلَمُونَهُ وَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنَّهُ كِتَابُ اللَّهِ، وَاتِّبَاعِهِمْ وَاتِّبَاعِ أَوَائِلِهِمْ وَأَسْلَافِهِمْ مَا تَلَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي عَهْدِ سُلَيْمَانَ..

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

بارك الله فيكم أخانا الفاضل إسلام
مجهودكم طيب
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## الفيومي

> عندي مشكلة، وهي أنني أضع القرآن بالرسم العثماني من برنامج مجمع الملك فهد ، وعندما أضعه في المشاركة يتحول لرموز فأضطر إلى إعادته مرة أخرة بالكتابة العادية وهذا يستغرق وقت ، 
> فهل ساعدتموني في حل هذه المشكلة....


تعمل لكتابك استيرادًا إلى المكتبة الشاملة
وهي ستقوم بتحويل الآيات تلقائيًا
ثم تنسخ من نسختك الشاملة ما تشاء.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> تعمل لكتابك استيرادًا إلى المكتبة الشاملة
> وهي ستقوم بتحويل الآيات تلقائيًا
> ثم تنسخ من نسختك الشاملة ما تشاء.


جزاك الله خيرا على اهتمامك بارك الله فيك
ولكن كيف تظهر الآيات في الشاملة بالرسم العثماني؟

----------


## الفيومي

> لكن كيف تظهر الآيات في الشاملة بالرسم العثماني؟


كما قلتُ لك: تعمل لها استيراد إلى الشاملة
وستقوم الشاملة بتحويل الرسم العثماني إلى نص عادي.
جرِّبْ؛ وانظر بنفسك.

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

سددك الله ووفقك 
هل الكتاب  لابن صمادح الاندلسي

وجدت نسخة تالفة ملقاة أظن في القمامة والله المستعان 
فأخذتها وهي متفككه ولكن نفعتني كثيرا بفضل الله 
فهل هي ما تنقل منه

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

> سددك الله ووفقك 
> هل الكتاب  لابن صمادح الاندلسي
> 
> وجدت نسخة تالفة ملقاة أظن في القمامة والله المستعان 
> فأخذتها وهي متفككه ولكن نفعتني كثيرا بفضل الله 
> فهل هي ما تنقل منه


الكتاب بين يديك وتسال؟!
سبحان الله

----------


## حسوني

> سددك الله ووفقك 
> هل الكتاب  لابن صمادح الاندلسي


لا الكتاب ليس لابن صمادح الأندلسي التجيبي المتوفى سنة 419 هجرية
لأني عند مقارنتي لما كتيه الأخ الكريم لم أجد هناك مطابقة 
ولكن ألم تجده يقول : مختصر تفسير الطبري جديد ونادر جدا 
حبذا لو أن الأخ زودنا بالعنوان كاملا و باسم الذي قام بالاختصار 
فجزاكم الله خيرا ...
وجعل الجنة متقلبكم ومثواكم ...

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَّبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}[البقرة: 178]**{ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ}* فُرِضَ..
*{عَلَيْكُمُ}* أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ فِي اللَّوْحِ الْمَحْفُوظِ.. 
*{الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى}* أَنْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا بِالْمَقْتُولِ غَيْرَ قَاتِلِهِ..وَالْ  فَرْضُ الَّذِي فَرَضَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا فِي الْقِصَاصِ، هُوَ تَرْكُ الْمُجَاوَزَةِ بِالْقِصَاصِ قَتْلَ الْقَاتِلِ بِقَتِيلِهِ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ، لَا أَنَّهُ وَجَبَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِصَاصُ فَرْضًا، وُجُوبَ فَرْضِ الصَّلَاةِ وَالصِّيَامِ، حَتَّى لَا يَكُونَ لَنَا تَرْكُهُ، وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ فَرْضًا لَا يَجُوزُ لَنَا تَرْكُهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِقَوْلِهِ: {فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ} مَعْنًى مَفْهُومٌ، لِأَنَّهُ لَا عَفْوَ بَعْدَ الْقِصَاصِ فَيُقَالُ: فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ..وَقَدْ أَجْمَعَ الْجَمِيعُ لَا خِلَافَ بَيْنَهُمْ، عَلَى أَنَّ الْمُقَاصَّةَ فِي الْحُقُوقِ غَيْرُ وَاجِبَةٍ، لِأَنَّ مَا كَانَ فَرْضًا عَلَى أَهْلِ الْحُقُوقِ أَنْ يَفْعَلُوهَ فَلَا خِيَارَ لَهُمْ فِيهِ، وَالْجَمِيعُ مُجْمِعُونَ عَلَى أَنَّ لِأَهْلِ الْحُقُوقِ الْخِيَارَ فِي مُقَاصَّتِهِمْ حُقُوقَهُمْ بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ..
*{الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنْثَى بِالْأُنْثَى}* الْحُرُّ إِذَا قَتَلَ الْحُرَّ، والعبدُ إذا قتلَ العبدَ، والأُنثى إذا قتلت الأُنثى، فَدَمُ الْقَاتِلِ كُفْءٌ لِدَمِ الْقَتِيلِ، وَالْقِصَاصُ مِنْهُ دُونَ غَيْرِهِ مِنَ النَّاسِ، فَلَا تَجَاوَزُوا بِالْقَتْلِ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ مِمَّنْ لَمْ يَقْتُلْ، فَإِنَّهُ حَرَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ تَقْتُلُوا بِقَتِيلِكُمْ غَيْرَ قَاتِلِهِ..ولَنَ  ا أَنْ نَقْتَصَّ لِلْحُرِّ مِنَ الْعَبْدِ وَلِلْأُنْثَى مِنَ الذَّكَرِ، بِقَوْلِ اللَّهِ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ: {وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا} [الإسراء: 33]، وَبِالنَّقْلِ الْمُسْتَفِيضِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «الْمُسْلِمُونَ تَتَكَافَأُ دِمَاؤُهُمْ». 
*{فَمَنْ عُفِيَ}* وتُرِكَ وصُفِحَ..
*{لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ}* عَلَى دِيَةٍ يَأْخُذُهَا مِنْهُ..
*{فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ}* فَاتِّبَاعٌ مِنَ الْعَافِي عَنِ الدَّمِ الرَّاضِي بِالدِّيَةِ مِنْ دَمِ وَلِيِّهِ، عَلَى مَا أَوْجَبُهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ مِنَ الْحَقِّ قِبَلَ قَاتِلِ وَلِيِّهِ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَزْدَادَ عَلَيْهِ مَا لَيْسَ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ، أَوْ يُكَلِّفُهُ مَا لَمْ يُوجِبْهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ عَلَيْهِ..
*{وَأَدَاءٌ}* مِنَ الْقَاتِلِ..
*{إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ}* وهُوَ أَدَاءُ مَا لَزِمَهُ بِقَتْلِهِ لِوَلِيٍّ الْقَتِيلِ، عَلَى مَا أَلْزَمَهُ اللَّهُ وَأَوْجَبَهُ عَلَيْهِ، مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَبْخَسَهُ حَقًّا لَهُ، أَوْ يُحْوِجَهُ إِلَى اقْتِضَاءٍ وَمُطَالَبَةٍ..
*{ذَلِكَ*} هَذَا الَّذِي حَكَمْتُ بِهِ وَسَنَنْتُهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِبَاحَتِي لَكُمْ أَيَّتُهَا الْأُمَّةُ الْعَفْوَ عَنِ الْقِصَاصِ مِنْ قَاتِلِ قَتِيلِكُمْ عَلَى دِيَةٍ تَأْخُذُونَهَا فَتَمْلِكُونَهَ  ا مُلْكَكُمْ سَائِرَ أَمْوَالِكُمُ الَّتِي كُنْتُ مَنَعْتُهَا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مِنَ الْأُمَمِ السَّالِفَةِ..
*{تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ}* تَخْفِيفٌ مِنِّي لَكُمْ مِمَّا كُنْتُ ثَقَّلْتُهُ عَلَى غَيْرِكُمْ بِتَحْرِيمِ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ..
*{وَرَحْمَةٌ}* مِنِّي لَكُمْ..
*{فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى}* فَمَنْ تَجَاوَزَ مَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ لَهُ..
*{بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ}* بَعْدَ أَخْذِهِ الدِّيَةَ اعْتِدَاءً وَظُلْمًا، إِلَى مَا لَمْ يُجْعَلْ لَهُ، مِنْ قَتْلِ قَاتِلِ وَلِيِّهِ وَسَفْكِ دَمِهِ..
*{فَلَهُ}* بِفِعْلِهِ ذَلِكَ وَتَعَدِّيهِ إِلَى مَا قَدْ حَرَّمْتُهُ عَلَيْهِ..
*{عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ}*[178] فِي عَاجِلِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُوَ الْقَتْلُ؛ لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى جَعَلَ لِكُلِّ وَلِيِّ قَتِيلٍ قُتِلَ ظُلْمًا سُلْطَانًا عَلَى قَاتِلِ وَلِيِّهِ، فَقَالَ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ: {وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ سُلْطَانًا فَلَا يُسْرِفُ فِي الْقَتْلِ} [الإسراء: 33]، وَكَانَ الْجَمِيعُ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ مُجْمِعِينَ عَلَى أَنَّ مَنَ قَتَلَ قَاتِلَ وَلِيِّهِ بَعْدَ عَفْوِهِ عَنْهُ وَأَخْذِهِ مِنْهُ دِيَةَ قَتِيلِهِ ظَالِمٌ فِي قَتْلِهِ..

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*{وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْي مَحِلَّهُ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ} [البقرة:196]**{وَأَتِمُّوا}* أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ..
*{الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ*} أَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ بِمَنَاسِكِهِ، وَسُنَنِهِ، وَأَتِمُّوا الْعُمْرَةَ بِحُدُودِهَا، وَسُنَنِهَا.. فَمَنْ أَحْرَمَ بِحَجٍّ، أَوْ بِعُمْرَةٍ فَلَيْسَ لَهُ أَنْ يُحِلَّ حَتَّى يُتِمَّهَا تَمَامَ الْحَجِّ يَوْمَ النَّحْرِ إِذَا رَمَى جَمْرَةَ الْعَقَبَةِ، وَزَارَ الْبَيْتَ فَقَدْ حَلَّ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ كُلِّهِ، وَتَمَامُ الْعُمْرَةِ إِذَا طَافَ بِالْبَيْتِ، وَبِالصَّفَا، وَالْمَرْوَةِ، فَقَدْ حَلَّ.. والْآيَةُ مُحْتَمِلَةٌ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ أَمْرًا مِنَ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ بِإِقَامَتِهِمَ  ا ابْتِدَاءً، وَإِيجَابًا مِنْهُ عَلَى الْعِبَادِ فَرْضُهُمَا، وَأَنْ يَكُونَ أَمْرًا مِنْهُ بِإِتَمَامِهِمَ  ا بَعْدَ الدُّخُولِ فِيهِمَا، وَبَعْدَ إِيجَابِ مُوجِبِهِمَا عَلَى نَفْسِهِ، وَلَا حُجَّةَ فِيهَا لِأَحَدِ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ عَلَى الْآخَرِ، إِلَّا وَلِلْآخَرِ عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا مِثْلُهَا.. وَإِذَا كَانَ كَذَلِكَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ بِإِيجَابِ فَرْضِ الْعُمْرَةِ خَبَرٌ عَنِ الْحِجَّةِ لِلْعُذْرِ قَاطِعًا، وَكَانَتِ الْأُمَّةُ فِي وُجُوبِهَا مُتَنَازِعَةً، لَمْ يَكُنْ لِقَوْلِ قَائِلٍ هِيَ فَرْضٌ بِغَيْرِ بُرْهَانٍ دَالٍ عَلَى صِحَّةِ قَوْلِهِ مَعْنًى، إِذْ كَانَتِ الْفُرُوضُ لَا تَلْزَمُ الْعِبَادَ الَّا بِدَلَالَةٍ عَلَى لُزُومِهَا إِيَّاهُمْ وَاضِحَةً.. وَإِنَّ أَوْلَى الْقَوْلَيْنِ فِي الْعُمْرَةِ بِالصَّوَابِ قَوْلُ مَنْ قَالَ: هِيَ تَطَوُّعٌ لَا فَرْضٌ.. وَإِنَّ مَعْنَى الْآيَةِ: وَأَتِمُّوا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْحَجَّ، وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ بَعْدَ دُخُولِكُمْ فِيهِمَا، وَإِيجَابِكُمُو  هِمَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلَى مَا أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ حُدُودِهِمَا.. وَإِنَّمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ عَلَى نَبِيِّهِ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ فِي عَمْرَةِ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ الَّتِي صَدَّ فِيهَا عَنِ الْبَيْتِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِيهَا مَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي إِحْرَامِهِمْ إِنْ خُلِّيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَبَيْنَ الْبَيْتِ وَمُبَيِّنًا لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا الْمَخْرَجُ لَهُمْ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِمْ إِنْ أَحْرَمُوا، فَصَدُّوا عَنِ الْبَيْتِ، وَبِذِكْرِ اللَّازِمِ لَهُمْ مِنَ الْأَعْمَالِ فِي عُمْرَتِهِمُ الَّتِي اعْتَمَرُوهَا عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَمَا يَلْزَمُهُمْ فِيهَا بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي عُمْرَتِهِمْ، وَحَجِّهِمْ..
*{فَإِنِ أُحْصِرْتُمْ}* فَإِنْ حَبَسَكُمْ أَيُّ مَانِعٍ، أَوْ حَابِسٍ مَنَعَ الْمُحْرِمَ وَحَبْسَهُ عَنِ الْعَمَلِ الَّذِي فَرَضَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فِي إِحْرَامِهِ وَوُصُولِهِ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ الْحَرَامِ، وعَنْ إِتْمَامِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ مَرَضٍ أَوْ كَسْرٍ أَوْ خَوْفِ عَدُوٍّ..
*{فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ}* فَعَلَيْكُمْ لِإِحْلَالِكُمْ إِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ الْإِحْلَالَ مِنْ إِحْرَامِكُمْ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ، وَهُوَ شَاةٌ.. وَالْهَدْيُ جَمْعٌ وَاحِدُهَا هَدِيَّةٌ.. وَالْهَدْي عِنْدِي إِنَّمَا سُمِّيَ هَدْيًا لِأَنَّهُ تَقَرَّبَ بِهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ مُهْدِيهِ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الْهَدِيَّةِ يُهْدِيهَا الرَّجُلُ إِلَى غَيْرِهِ مُتَقَرِّبًا بِهَا إِلَيْهِ..
*{وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ}* وَلَا تُحِلُّوا مِنْ إِحْرَامِكُمْ إِذَا أُحْصِرْتُمْ.. وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ حَلْقَ الرَّأْسِ إِحْلَالٌ مِنَ الْإِحْرَامِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُحْرِمُ قَدِ أَوْجَبُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ، فَنَهَاهُ اللَّهُ عَنِ الْإِحْلَالِ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ بِحِلَاقِهِ..
*{حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ}* الَّذِي أَوْجَبْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لِإِحْلَالِكُمْ مِنْ إِحْرَامِكُمُ الَّذِي أُحْصِرْتُمْ فِيهِ قَبْلَ تَمَامِهِ، وَانْقِضَاءِ مَشَاعِرِهِ، وَمَنَاسِكِهِ.. 
*{مَحِلَّهُ}* مَحِلَّ هَدْيِهِ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي أُحْصِرَ فِيهِ، وَأَلْزَمَهُ قَضَاءُ مَا حَلَّ مِنْهُ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ قَبْلَ إِتَمَامِهِ إِذَا وَجَدَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلًا، وَذَلِكَ لِتَوَاتُرِ الْأَخْبَارِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ صُدَّ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ وَأَصْحَابُهُ بِعُمْرَةٍ، فَنَحَرَ هُوَ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ بِأَمْرِهِ الْهَدْيَ، وَحَلُّوا مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِمْ قَبْلَ وُصُولِهِمْ إِلَى الْبَيْتِ، ثُمَّ قَضَوْا إِحْرَامَهُمُ الَّذِي حَلُّوا مِنْهُ فِي الْعَامِ الَّذِي بَعْدَهُ؛ إِذْ كَانَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ لَا يَتَدَافَعُ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ أَنَّهَا يَوْمَئِذٍ نَزَلَتْ وَفِي حُكْمِ صَدِّ الْمُشْرِكِينَ إِيَّاهُ عَنِ الْبَيْتِ أُوحِيَتْ.. 
*{فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ}* وَلَا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ؛ إِلَا أَنْ يُضْطَرَّ إِلَى حَلْقِهِ مِنْكُمْ مُضْطَرٌّ، إِمَّا لِمَرَضٍ، وَإِمَّا لِأَذًى بِرَأْسِهِ، مِنْ هَوَامٍّ أَوْ غَيْرِهَا، فَيَحْلِقُ هُنَالِكَ لِلضَّرُورَةِ النَّازِلَةِ بِهِ، وَإِنْ لَمْ يَبْلُغِ الْهَدْيُ مَحِلَّهُ، فَيَلْزَمُهُ بِحِلَاقِه رَأْسَه وَهُوَ كَذَلِكَ، فِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ، أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ، أَوْ نُسُكٍ.. فَأَمَّا الْمَرَضُ الَّذِي أُبِيحَ مَعَهُ الْعِلَاجُ بِالطِّيبِ، وَحَلْقِ الرَّأْسِ، فَكُلُّ مَرَضٍ كَانَ صَلَاحُهُ بِحَلْقِهِ كَالْبِرْسَامِ الَّذِي يَكُونُ مِنْ صَلَاحِ صَاحِبِهِ حَلْقُ رَأْسِهِ، وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ، وَالْجِرَاحَاتِ الَّتِي تَكُونُ بِجَسَدِ الْإِنْسَانِ الَّتِي يَحْتَاجُ مَعَهَا إِلَى الْعِلَاجِ بِالدَّوَاءِ الَّذِي فِيهِ الطِّيبُ وَنَحْوَ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْقُرُوحِ وَالْعِلَلِ الْعَارِضَةِ لِلْأَبْدَانِ.. وَأَمَّا الْأَذَى الَّذِي يَكُونُ إِذَا كَانَ بِرَأْسِ الْإِنْسَانِ خَاصَّةً لَهُ حَلْقُهُ، فَنَحْوَ الصُّدَاعِ وَالشَّقِيقَةِ، وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ، وَأَنْ يَكْثُرَ صِئْبَانُ الرَّأْسِ، وَكُلُّ مَا كَانَ لِلرَّأْسِ مُؤْذِيًا مِمَّا فِي حَلْقِهِ صَلَاحُهُ، وَدَفْعُ الْمَضَرَّةِ الْحَالَّةِ بِهِ، فَيَكُونُ ذَلِكَ لَهُ بِعُمُومِ قَوْلِ اللَّهِ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ {أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ}.. وَقَدْ تَظَاهَرْتِ الْأَخْبَارُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ، إِذْ شَكَا كَثْرَةَ أَذىً بِرَأْسِهِ مِنْ صِئْبَانِهِ، وَذَلِكَ عَامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، فَعَنْ كَعْبِ بْنِ عُجْرَةَ قَالَ: حَجَجْتُ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَمِلَ رَأْسِي وَلِحْيَتِي وَشَارِبِي وَحَاجِبَيَّ، فَذُكِرَ ذَلِكَ لِلنَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَأَرْسَلَ إِلَيَّ فَقَالَ: «مَا كُنْتُ أَرَى هَذَا أَصَابَكَ» ، ثُمَّ قَالَ: «ادْعُوا لِي حَلَّاقًا» فَدَعُوهُ، فَحَلَقَنِي. ثُمَّ قَالَ: «أَعِنْدَكَ شَيْءٌ تَنْسُكُهُ عَنْكَ؟» قَالَ: قُلْتُ: لَا. قَالَ: «فَصُمْ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ، أَوِ أَطْعِمْ سِتَّةَ مَسَاكِينَ كُلَّ مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفَ صَاعٍ مِنْ طَعَامٍ» . قَالَ كَعْبٌ: فَنَزَلَتْ هَذِهِ الْآيَةُ فِيَّ خَاصَّةً: {فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ} [البقرة: 196] ثُمَّ كَانَتْ لِلنَّاسِ عَامَّةً.. وَهَذَا الْخَبَرُ يُنْبِئُ عَنْ أَنَّ الصَّحِيحَ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ أَنَّ الْفِدْيَةَ إِنَّمَا تَجِبُ عَلَى الْحَالِقِ بَعْدَ الْحَلْقِ، وَفَسَادُ قَوْلِ مَنْ قَالَ: يَفْتَدِي، ثُمَّ يَحْلِقُ؛ لِأَنَّ كَعْبًا يُخْبِرُ أَنَّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَمَرَهُ بِالْفِدْيَةِ بَعْدَ مَا أَمَرَهُ بِالْحَلْقِ فَحَلَقَ.. وَقَدْ بَيَّنَّا قَبْلُ مَعْنَى الْفِدْيَةِ، وَأَنَّهَا بِمَعْنَى الْجَزَاءِ، وَالْبَدَلِ.. ومَبْلَغِ الصِّيَامِ، وَالطَّعَامِ اللَّذَيْنِ أَوْجَبَهُمَا اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ حَلَقَ شَعْرَهُ مِنَ الْمُحْرِمِينَ فِي حَالِ مَرَضِهِ، أَوْ مِنْ أَذًى بِرَأْسِهِ، مَا ثَبَتَ بِهِ الْخَبَرُ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَتَظَاهَرَتْ بِهِ عَنْهُ الرِّوَايَةُ أَنَّهُ أَمَرَ كَعْبَ بْنَ عُجْرَةَ بِحَلْقِ رَأْسِهِ مِنَ الْأَذَى الَّذِي كَانَ بِرَأْسِهِ، وَيَفْتَدِيَ إِنْ شَاءَ بِنُسُكِ شَاةٍ , أَوْ صِيَامِ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ , أَوْ إِطْعَامِ فَرْقٍ مِنْ طَعَامٍ بَيْنَ سِتَّةِ مَسَاكِينَ، كُلُّ مِسْكِينٍ نِصْفُ صَاعٍ.. وَلِلْمُفْتَدِي الْخِيَارُ بَيْنَ أَيِّ ذَلِكَ شَاءَ ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَحْصُرْهُ عَلَى وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ بِعَيْنِهَا, فَلَا يَجُوزُ لَهُ أَنْ يَعْدُوهَا إِلَى غَيْرِهَا, بَلْ جَعَلَ إِلَيْهِ فِعْلَ أَيَّ الثَّلَاثِ شَاءَ، وَعَلَى ذَلِكَ إِجْمَاعٌ مِنَ الْحُجَّةِ , وفِي ذَلِكَ مُسْتَغْنًى عَنِ الِاسْتِشْهَادِ عَلَى صِحَّتِهِ بِغَيْرِهِ.. وَأَجْمَعُوا عَلَى أَنَّ الصِّيَامَ مُجْزِئٌ عَنِ الْحَالِقِ رَأْسَهُ مِنْ أَذًى حَيْثُ صَامَ مِنَ الْبِلَادِ.. وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِيمَا يَجِبُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ بِنُسُكِ الْفِدْيَةِ مِنَ الْحَلْقِ، وَالصَّوَابُ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ فِي ذَلِكَ, أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَوْجَبَ عَلَى حَالِقِ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ أَذًى مِنَ الْمُحْرِمِينَ فِدْيَةً مِنْ صِيَامٍ، أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ، أَوْ نُسُكٍ , وَلَمْ يَشْتَرِطْ أَنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ بِمَكَانٍ دُونَ مَكَانٍ, بَلْ أَبْهَمَ ذَلِكَ وَأَطْلَقَهُ, فَفِي أَيِّ مَكَانٍ نَسَكَ، أَوْ أَطْعَمَ، أَوْ صَامَ فَيَجْزِي عَنِ الْمُفْتَدِي.. وَلَيْسَ لِلْمُفْتَدِي أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهُ, وَلَكِنْ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَتَصَدَّقَ بِجَمِيعِهِ وَغَيْرُ جَائِزٍ لَهُ أَكْلُ مَا عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَتَصَدَّقَ بِهِ, كَمَا لَوْ لَزِمَتْهُ زَكَاةٌ فِي مَالِهِ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا, بَلْ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يُعْطِيَهَا أَهْلَهَا الَّذِينَ جَعَلَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُمْ.. وَمَعْنَى النُّسُكِ: الذَّبْحُ لِلَّهِ فِي لُغَةِ الْعَرَبِ, يُقَالُ: نَسَكَ فُلَانٌ لِلَّهِ نَسِيكَةً, بِمَعْنَى: ذَبَحَ لِلَّهِ ذَبِيحَةً.. 
*{فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ}* مِنْ خَوْفِكُمْ؛ لِأَنَّ الْأَمْنَ هُوَ خِلَافُ الْخَوْفِ, لَا خِلَافُ الْمَرَضِ, إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَرَضًا مَخُوفًا مِنْهُ الْهَلَاكُ, فَيُقَالُ: فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمُ الْهَلَاكَ مِنْ خَوْفِ الْمَرَضِ وَشِدَّتِهِ , وَذَلِكَ مَعْنًى بَعِيدٌ.. وَإِنَّمَا قُلْنَا: إِنَّ مَعْنَاهُ الْخَوْفُ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ, لِأَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَاتِ نَزَلَتْ عَلَى رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَيَّامَ الْحُدَيْبِيَةِ  ، وَأَصْحَابُهُ مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ خَائِفُونَ, فَعَرَّفَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِهَا مَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِذَا أَحْصَرَهُمْ خَوْفُ عَدُوِّهِمْ عَنِ الْحَجِّ , وَمَا الَّذِي عَلَيْهِمْ إِذَا هُمْ أَمِنُوا مِنْ ذَلِكَ , فَزَالَ عَنْهُمْ خَوْفُهُمْ..
*{فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ}* فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ فِي حَجِّكُمْ خَوْفًا مِنَ الْعَدُوِّ –وَأَنْتُمْ مُحْرِمُوْنَ بِالحَجِّ- أَوْ مَرَضٍ، أَوْ عَائِقٍ مِنَ الْعِلَلِ حَتَّى يَفُوتُكُم الْحَجُّ, فَتَقْدُمُوْنَ مَكَّةَ, فَتَخْرُجُوْنَ مِنْ إِحْرَامِكُم بِعَمَلِ عُمْرَةٍ, ثُمَّ تَحِلُّوْنَ فَتَسْتَمْتِعُو  ْنَ بِالإِحْلَالِ مِنْ إِحْرَامِ ذَلِكَ إِلَى السَّنَةِ الْمُسْتَقْبَلَ  ةِ, ثُمَّ تَحُجُّوْنَ، وَتَهْدُوْنَ, فَتَكُوْنُوْن بِالْإِحْلَالِ مِنْ لَدُنْ الإِحْلَالِ مِن الإِحْرَامِ الْأَوَّلِ إِلَى الإِحْرَامِ الثَّانِي مِنَ الْقَابِلِ..
*{فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ}* فَهَدْيُهُ جَزَاءٌ لِاسْتِمْتَاعِه  ِ بِإِحْلَالِهِ مِنْ إِحْرَامِهِ الَّذِي حَلَّ مِنْهُ حِينَ عَادَ لِقَضَاءِ حَجَّتِهِ الَّتِي أُحْصِرَ فِيهَا وَعُمْرَتِهِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ لَزِمَتْهُ بِفَوْتِ حَجَّتِهِ..
*{فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ}* هَدْيًا..
*{فَصِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ}* فَعَلَيْهِ صِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ فِي حَجِّهِ.. مِنْ أَوَّلِ إِحْرَامِهِ بِالْحَجِّ بَعْدَ قَضَاءِ عُمْرَتِهِ وَاسْتِمْتَاعِه  ِ بِالْإِحْلَالِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ آخِرِ عَمَلِ حَجِّهِ، وَذَلِكَ بَعْدَ انْقِضَاءِ أَيَّامِ مِنًى سِوَى يَوْمِ النَّحْرِ, فَإِنَّهُ غَيْرُ جَائِزٍ لَهُ صَوْمُهُ ابْتَدَأَ صَوْمَهُنَّ قَبْلَهُ أَوْ تَرَكَ صَوْمَهُنَّ فَأَخَّرَهُ حَتَّى انْقِضَاءِ يَوْمِ عَرَفَةَ.. وَإِنَّمَا قُلْنَا: لَهُ صَوْمُ أَيَّامِ التَّشْرِيقِ؛ لَأَنَّهُ إِنْ صَامَهُنَّ قَبْلَ إِحْرَامِهِ بِالْحَجِّ فَإِنَّهُ غَيْرُ مُجْزِئٍ صَوْمُهُ ذَلِكَ مِنَ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الصَّوْمِ الَّذِي فَرَضَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ لِمُتْعَتِهِ; وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ وَعَزَّ إِنَّمَا أَوْجَبَ الصَّوْمَ عَلَى مَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ هَدْيًا مِمَّنِ اسْتَمْتَعَ بِعُمْرَتِهِ إِلَى حَجِّهِ, فَالْمُعْتَمِرُ قَبْلَ إِحْلَالِهِ مِنْ عُمْرَتِهِ وَقَبْلَ دُخُولِهِ فِي حَجِّهِ غَيْرُ مُسْتَحِقٍّ اسْمَ مُتَمَتِّعٍ بِعُمْرَتِهِ إِلَى حَجِّهِ, وَإِنَّمَا يُقَالُ لَهُ قَبْلَ إِحْرَامِهِ: مُعْتَمِرٌ، حَتَّى يَدْخُلَ بَعْدَ إِحْلَالِهِ فِي الْحَجِّ قَبْلَ شُخُوصِهِ عَنْ مَكَّةَ, فَإِذَا دَخَلَ فِي الْحَجِّ مُحْرِمًا بِهِ بَعْدَ قَضَاءِ عُمْرَتِهِ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ وَمُقَامِهِ بِمَكَّةَ بَعْدَ قَضَاءِ عُمْرَتِهِ حَلَالًا حَتَّى حَجَّ مِنْ عَامِهِ سُمِّيَ مُتَمَتِّعًا، فَإِذَا اسْتَحَقَّ اسْمَ مُتَمَتِّعٍ لَزِمَهُ الْهَدْيُ , وَحِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ لَهُ الصَّوْمُ بِعَدَمِهِ الْهَدْيَ إِنْ عَدَمَهُ فَلَمْ يَجِدْهُ، فَأَمَّا إِنْ صَامَهُ قَبْلَ دُخُولِهِ فِي الْحَجِّ وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ نِيَّتِهِ الْحَجُّ, فَإِنَّمَا هُوَ رَجُلٌ صَامَ صَوْمًا يَنْوِي بِهِ قَضَاءً عَمَّا عَسَى أَنْ يَلْزَمَهُ أَوْ لَا يَلْزَمَهُ, فَسَبِيلُهُ سَبِيلُ رَجُلٍ مُعْسِرٍ صَامَ ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ يَنْوِي بِصَوْمِهِنَّ كَفَّارَةَ يَمِينٍ لِيَمِينٍ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَحْلِفَ بِهَا وَيَحْنَثَ فِيهَا, وَذَلِكَ مَا لَا خِلَافَ بَيْنَ الْجَمِيعِ أَنَّهُ غَيْرُ مُجْزِئٍ مِنْ كَفَّارَةٍ إِنْ حَلَفَ بِهَا بَعْدَ الصَّوْمِ فَحَنِثَ، فَإِنْ ظَنَّ ظَانٌّ أَنَّ صَوْمَ الْمُعْتَمِرِ بَعْدَ إِحْلَالِهِ مِنْ عُمْرَتِهِ أَوْ قَبْلَهُ وَقَبْلَ دُخُولِهِ فِي الْحَجِّ مُجْزِئٌ عَنْهُ مِنَ الصَّوْمِ الَّذِي أَوْجَبُهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِعُمْرَتِهِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ , نَظِيرُ مَا أَجْزَأَ الْحَالِفُ بِيَمِينٍ إِذَا كَفَّرَ عَنْهَا قَبْلَ حِنْثِهِ فِيهَا بَعْدَ حَلْفِهِ بِهَا فَقَدْ ظَنَّ خَطَأً ; لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ جَعَلَ لِلْيَمِينِ تَحْلِيلًا هُوَ غَيْرُ تَكْفِيرٍ , فَالْفَاعِلُ فِيهَا قَبْلَ الْحِنْثِ فِيهَا مَا يَفْعَلُهُ الْمُكَفِّرُ بَعْدَ حِنْثِهِ فِيهَا مُحَلِّلٌ غَيْرُ مُكَفِّرٍ، وَالْمُتَمَتِّع  ُ إِذَا صَامَ قَبْلَ تَمَتُّعِهِ صَائِمٌ تَكْفِيرًا لِمَا يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ يَلْزَمُهُ وَلِمَا يَلْزَمُهُ , وَهُوَ كَالْمُكَفِّرِ عَنْ قَتْلِ صَيْدٍ يُرِيدُ قَتْلَهُ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ قَبْلَ قَتْلِهِ , وَعَنْ تَطَيُّبٍ قَبْلَ تَطَيُّبِهِ..
*{وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ}* فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ, فَعَلَيْهِ صِيَامُ ثَلَاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي حَجِّهِ وَصِيَامِ سَبْعَةِ أَيَّامٍ إِذَا رَجَعَ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَمِصْرِهِ.. فَإِنْ قَالَ لَنَا قَائِلٌ: أَوَمَا يَجِبُ عَلَيْهِ صَوْمُ السَّبْعَةِ الْأَيَّامِ بَعْدَ الْأَيَّامِ الثَّلَاثَةِ الَّتِي يَصُومُهُنَّ فِي الْحَجِّ إِلَّا بَعْدَ رُجُوعِهِ إِلَى مِصْرِهِ وأَهْلِهِ؟ قِيلَ: بَلْ قَدْ أَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ صَوْمَ الْأَيَّامِ الْعَشَرَةِ بِعَدَمِ مَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْي لِمُتْعَتِهِ, وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ رَأْفَةً مِنْهُ بِعِبَادِهِ رَخَّصَ لِمَنْ أَوْجَبَ ذَلِكَ عَلَيْهِ, كَمَا رَخَّصَ لِلْمُسَافِرِ، الْمَرِيضِ فِي شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ الْإِفْطَارَ وَقَضَاءَ عِدَّةِ مَا أَفْطَرَ مِنَ الْأَيَّامِ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ.. وَلَوْ تَحَمَّلَ الْمُتَمَتِّعُ فَصَامَ الْأَيَّامَ السَّبْعَةَ فِي سَفَرِهِ قَبْلَ رُجُوعِهِ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ, أَوْ صَامَهُنَّ بِمَكَّةَ, كَانَ مُؤَدِّيًا مَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ فَرْضِ الصَّوْمِ فِي ذَلِكَ, وَكَانَ بِمَنْزِلَةِ الصَّائِمِ شَهْرَ رَمَضَانَ فِي سَفَرِهِ، أَوْ مَرَضِهِ, مُخْتَارًا لِلْعُسْرِ عَلَى الْيَسَرِ، وَبِالَّذِي قُلْنَا فِي ذَلِكَ قَالَتْ عُلَمَاءُ الْأُمَّةِ..
*{تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ}* تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ عَلَيْكُمْ فَرَضْنَا إِكْمَالَهَا لِمُتْعَتِكُمْ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ، فَأَخْرَجَ ذَلِكَ مَخْرَجَ الْخَبَرِ , وَمَعْنَاهُ الْأَمْرُ بِهَا..
*{ذَلِكَ}* التَّمَتُّعُ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ..
*{لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ}* إِنَّ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ مَنْ هُوَ حَوْلَهُ مِمَّنْ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهُ مِنَ الْمَسَافَةِ مَا لَا تُقْصَرُ إِلَيْهِ الصَّلَوَاتُ; لِأَنَّ حَاضِرَ الشَّيْءِ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لَهُ بِنَفْسِهِ، وَإِنَّمَا لَمْ تَكُنِ الْمُتْعَةُ لِمَنْ كَانَ مِنْ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ التَّمَتُّعَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ الِاسْتِمْتَاعُ بِالْإِحْلَالِ مِنَ الْإِحْرَامِ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ مُرْتَفِقًا فِي تَرْكِ الْعَوْدِ إِلَى الْمَنْزِلِ وَالْوَطَنِ بِالْمُقَامِ بِالْحَرَمِ حَتَّى يُنْشِئَ مِنْهُ الْإِحْرَامَ بِالْحَجِّ, وَكَانَ الْمُعْتَمِرُ مَتَى قَضَى عُمْرَتَهُ فِي أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ إِلَى وَطَنِهِ, أَوْ شَخَصَ عَنِ الْحَرَمِ إِلَى مَا تُقْصَرُ فِيهِ الصَّلَاةُ, ثُمَّ حَجَّ مِنْ عَامِهِ ذَلِكَ , بَطَلَ أَنْ يَكُونَ مُسْتَمْتِعًا; لِأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَسْتَمْتَعْ بِالْمَرْفَقِ الَّذِي جُعِلَ لِلْمُسْتَمْتَع  ِ مِنْ تَرْكِ الْعَوْدِ إِلَى الْمِيقَاتِ، وَالرُّجُوعِ إِلَى الْوَطَنِ بِالْمُقَامِ فِي الْحَرَمِ, وَكَانَ الْمَكِّيُّ مِنْ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ لَا يَرْتَفِقُ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ مَتَى قَضَى عُمْرَتَهُ أَقَامَ فِي وَطَنِهِ بِالْحَرَمِ, فَهُوَ غَيْرُ مُرْتَفِقٍ بِشَيْءٍ مِمَّا يَرْتَفِقُ بِهِ مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ مِنْ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَيَكُونُ مُتَمَتِّعًا بِالْإِحْلَالِ مِنْ عُمْرَتِهِ إِلَى حَجِّهِ.. هذا بَعْدَ إِجْمَاعِ جَمِيعِهِمْ عَلَى أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْحَرَمِ مَعْنِيُّونَ بِهِ, وَأَنَّهُ لَا مُتْعَةَ لَهُمْ.. 
*{وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ}* بِطَاعَتِهِ فِيمَا أَلْزَمَكُمْ مِنْ فَرَائِضِهِ، وَحُدُودِهِ , وَاحْذَرُوا أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا فِي ذَلِكَ وَتَتَجَاوَزُوا فِيمَا بَيَّنَ لَكُمْ مِنْ مَنَاسِكِكُمْ , فَتَسْتَحِلُّوا مَا حَرَّمَ فِيهَا عَلَيْكُمْ..
*{وَاعْلَمُوا}* وتَيَقَّنُوا أَنَّهُ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ ..
*{أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ}[البقرة: 196]*شَدِيدٌ عِقَابُهُ لِمَنْ عَاقَبَهُ عَلَى مَا انْتَهَكَ مِنْ مَحَارِمِهِ وَرَكِبَ مِنْ مَعَاصِيهِ.

----------


## إسلام بن منصور

*{الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ}[البقرة: 197]**{الْحَجُّ*} وَقْتُ الْحَجِّ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ..
*{أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ}* شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ الثَّالِثِ، وَهُوَ شَوَّالٌ وَذُو الْقَعْدَةِ وَعَشْرُ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ.. وإِنَّمَا قَصَدَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ بِقَوْلِهِ: {الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ} إِلَى تَعْرِيفِ خَلْقِهِ مِيقَاتَ حَجِّهِمْ، لَا الْخَبَرَ عَنْ وَقْتِ الْعُمْرَةِ، فَأَمَّا الْعُمْرَةُ، فَإِنَّ السُّنَّةَ كُلَّهَا وَقْتٌ لَهَا، لِتَظَاهُرِ الْأَخْبَارِ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ اعْتَمَرَ فِي بَعْضِ شُهُورِ الْحَجِّ، ثُمَّ لَمْ يَصِحَّ عَنْهُ بِخِلَافِ ذَلِكَ خَبَرٌ.. فَإِذَا كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، وَكَانَ عَمَلُ الْحَجِّ يَنْقَضِي وَقْتُهُ بِانْقِضَاءِ الْعَاشِرِ مِنْ أَيَّامِ ذِي الْحِجَّةِ، عَلِمَ أَنَّ مَعْنَى قَوْلِهِ: {الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ}إِ  َّمَا هُوَ مِيقَاتُ الْحَجِّ شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ الثَّالِثِ.. فَإِنْ قَالَ قَائِلٌ: فَكَيْفَ قِيلَ: {الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ} وَهُوَ شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ الثَّالِثِ؟ قِيلَ: إِنَّ الْعَرَبَ لَا تَمْتَنِعُ خَاصَّةً فِي الْأَوْقَاتِ مِنَ اسْتِعْمَالِ مِثْلِ ذَلِكَ، فَتَقُولُ لَهُ:  كَمَا قَالَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ: {فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ}[البقرة: 203] وَإِنَّمَا يَتَعَجَّلُ فِي يَوْمٍ وَنِصْفٍ، وَقَدْ يَفْعَلُ الْفَاعِلُ مِنْهُمُ الْفِعْلَ فِي السَّاعَةِ، ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُهُ عَامًّا عَلَى السَّنَةِ وَالشَّهْرِ، فَيَقُولُ: زُرْتُهُ الْعَامَ وَأَتَيْتُهُ الْيَوْمَ، وَهُوَ لَا يُرِيدُ بِذَلِكَ أَنَّ فِعْلَهُ أَخَذَ مِنْ أَوَّلِ الْوَقْتِ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ إِلَى آخِرِهِ، وَلَكِنَّهُ يَعْنِي أَنَّهُ فَعَلَهُ إِذْ ذَاكَ وَفِي ذَلِكَ الْحِينِ، فَكَذَلِكَ الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ، وَالْمُرَادُ مِنْهُ الْحَجُّ شَهْرَانِ وَبَعْضُ آخَرَ.. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: بَلْ يَعْنِي بِذَلِكَ شَوَّالًا، وَذَا الْقَعْدَةِ، وَذَا الْحِجَّةِ كُلَّهُ، وعَنُوا بِقِيلِهِمُ الْحَجُّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ كَوَامِلُ، أَنَّهُنَّ الْحَجُّ لَا أَشْهُرُ الْعُمْرَةِ، وَأَنَّ شُهُورَ الْعُمْرَةِ سِوَاهُنَّ مِنْ شُهُورِ السَّنَةِ.. وَمِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ ذَلِكَ مَعْنَاهُمْ فِي قِيلَهُمْ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُ ابْنِ عُمَرَ: «أَنْ تَفْصِلُوا بَيْنَ أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ وَالْعُمْرَةِ فَتَجْعَلُوا الْعُمْرَةَ فِي غَيْرِ أَشْهُرِ الْحَجِّ، أَتَمُّ لِحَجِّ أَحَدِكُمْ، وَأَتَمُّ لِعُمْرَتِهِ».. وَنَظَائِرُ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا يَطُولُ بِاسْتِيعَابِ ذِكْرِهِ الْكِتَابُ، مِمَّا يَدُلُّ عَلَى أَنَّ مَعْنَى قِيلَ مَنْ قَالَ: وَقْتُ الْحَجِّ ثَلَاثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ كَوَامِلُ، أَنَّهُنَّ مِنْ غَيْرِ شُهُورِ الْعُمْرَةِ، وَأَنَّهُنَّ شُهُورٌ لِعَمَلِ الْحَجِّ دُونَ عَمَلِ الْعُمْرَةِ، وَإِنْ كَانَ عَمَلُ الْحَجِّ إِنَّمَا يُعْمَلُ فِي بَعْضِهِنَّ لَا فِي جَمِيعِهِنَّ.. 
*{فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ}* فَمَنْ أَوْجَبَ الْحَجَّ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَأَلْزَمَهَا إِيَّاهُ فِيهِنَّ، يَعْنِي فِي الْأَشْهُرِ الْمَعْلُومَاتِ الَّتِي بَيَّنَهَا، وَإِيجَابُهُ إِيَّاهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الْعَزْمَ عَلَى عَمَلِ جَمِيعِ مَا أَوْجَبَ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْحَاجِّ عَمَلُهُ وَتَرْكُ جَمِيعِ مَا أَمَرَهُ اللَّهُ بِتَرْكِهِ بالْإِحْرَامُ..
*{فَلَا رَفَثَ}* فَلَا يَرْفُثْ عِنْدَ النِّسَاءِ فَيُصَرِّحُ لَهُنَّ بِجِمَاعِهَّنَ وَذَلِكَ بِأَنْ يَقُولُ: إِذَا حَلَلْنَا فَعَلْتُ بِكِ كَذَا وَكَذَا لَا يُكَنِّي عَنْهُ، وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ.. وَقَالَ آخَرُونَ: الرَّفَثُ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ: الْجِمَاعُ نَفْسُهُ.. وَالرَّفَثُ فِي كَلَامِ الْعَرَبِ: أَصْلُهُ الْإِفْحَاشُ فِي الْمِنْطَقِ عَلَى مَا قَدْ بَيَّنَّا فِيمَا مَضَى، ثُمَّ تَسْتَعْمِلُهُ فِي الْكِنَايَةِ عَنِ الْجِمَاعِ.. فَإِذْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، وَكَانَ أَهْلُ الْعِلْمِ مُخْتَلِفِينَ فِي تَأْوِيلِهِ، وَفِي هَذَا النَّهْيِ مِنَ اللَّهِ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَعَانِي الرَّفَثِ أَمْ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَعَانِيهِ، وَجَبَ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَلَى جَمِيعِ مَعَانِيهِ؛ إِذْ لَمْ يَأْتِ خَبَرٌ بِخُصُوصِ الرَّفَثِ الَّذِي هُوَ بِالْمَنْطَقِ عِنْدَ النِّسَاءَ مِنْ سَائِرِ مَعَانِي الرَّفَثِ يَجِبُ التَّسْلِيمُ لَهُ، إِذْ كَانَ غَيْرَ جَائِزٍ نَقْلُ حُكْمِ ظَاهِرِ آيَةٍ إِلَى تَأْوِيلٍ بَاطِنٍ إِلَّا بِحُجَّةٍ ثَابِتَةٍ..
*{وَلَا فُسُوقَ}* وَلَا يَفْسُقُ بِإِتْيَانِ مَا نَهَاهُ اللَّهُ فِي حَالِ إِحْرَامِهِ بِحَجِّهِ، مِنْ قَتْلِ صَيْدٍ، وَأَخْذِ شَعْرٍ، وَقَلْمِ ظُفْرٍ، وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فِعْلَهُ وَهُوَ مُحْرِمٌ.. وَقَدْ عَلِمْنَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ قَدْ حَرَّمَ مَعَاصِيَهُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَحَدٍ، مُحْرِمًا كَانَ أَوْ غَيْرَ مُحْرِمٍ، وَكَذَلِكَ حَرَّمَ التَّنَابُزَ بِالْأَلْقَابِ فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ وَغَيْرِهَا بِقَوْلِهِ: {وَلَا تَلْمِزُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَلَا تَنَابَزُوا بِالْأَلْقَابِ} [الحجرات: 11] وَحَرَّمَ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ سِبَابَ أَخِيهِ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ فَرَضَ الْحَجَّ، أَوْ لَمْ يَفْرِضْهُ، فَإِذْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، فَلَا شَكَّ أَنَّ الَّذِيَ نَهَى اللَّهُ عَنْهُ الْعَبْدَ مِنَ الْفُسُوقِ فِي حَالِ إِحْرَامِهِ وَفَرْضِهِ الْحَجَّ هُوَ مَا لَمْ يَكُنْ فُسُوقًا فِي حَالِ إِحْلَالِهِ وَقَبْلَ إِحْرَامِهِ بِحُجَّةٍ؛ كَمَا أَنَّ الرَّفَثَ الَّذِي نَهَاهُ عَنْهُ فِي حَالِ فَرْضِهِ الْحَجَّ، هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ لَهُ مُطْلَقًا قَبْلَ إِحْرَامِهِ؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا مَعْنَى لِأَنْ يُقَالَ فِيمَا قَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى خَلْقِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْأَحْوَالِ: لَا يَفْعَلَنَّ أَحَدُكُمْ فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ مَا هُوَ حَرَامٌ عَلَيْهِ فِعْلُهُ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ، لِأَنَّ خُصُوصَ حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ بِهِ لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ وَقَدْ عَمَّ بِهِ جَمِيعَ الْأَحْوَالِ مِنَ الْإِحْلَالِ وَالْإِحْرَامِ، فَإِذْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، فَمَعْلُومٌ أَنَّ الَّذِيَ نُهِيَ عَنْهُ الْمُحْرِمُ مِنَ الْفُسُوقِ فَخُصَّ بِهِ حَالَ إِحْرَامِهِ، وَقِيلَ لَهُ: «إِذَا فَرَضْتَ الْحَجَّ فَلَا تَفْعَلْهُ» هُوَ الَّذِي كَانَ لَهُ مُطْلَقًا قَبْلَ حَالِ فَرْضِهِ الْحَجَّ، وَذَلِكَ هُوَ مَا وَصَفْنَا وَذَكَرْنَا أَنَّ اللَّهَ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ خَصَّ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْهُ الْمُحْرِمَ فِي حَالِ إِحْرَامِهِ مِمَّا نَهَاهُ عَنْهُ مِنَ الطِّيبِ وَاللِّبَاسِ وَالْحَلْقِ وَقَصِّ الْأَظْفَارِ وَقَتْلِ الصَّيْدِ، وَسَائِرِ مَا خَصَّ اللَّهُ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْهُ الْمُحْرِمَ فِي حَالِ إِحْرَامِهِ..
*{وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}* قَدْ بَطَلَ الْجِدَالُ فِي الْحَجِّ وَوَقْتِهِ، وَاسْتَقَامَ أَمْرُهُ وَوَقْتُهُ عَلَى وَقْتٍ وَاحِدٍ، وَمَنَاسِكَ مُتَّفِقَةٌ غَيْرُ مُخْتَلِفَةٍ، وَلَا تَنَازُعَ فِيهِ، وَلَا مِرَاءَ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ أَخْبَرَ أَنَّ وَقْتَ الْحَجِّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ، ثُمَّ نَفَى عَنْ وَقْتِهِ الِاخْتِلَافَ الَّذِي كَانَتِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةُ فِي شِرْكِهَا تَخْتَلِفُ فِيهِ..  وَإِذْ كَانَ ذَلِكَ كَذَلِكَ، فَلَا مَعْنَى لِقَوْلِ الْقَائِلِ فِي تَأْوِيلِ قَوْلِهِ: {وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ}أَنَّ تَأْوِيلَهُ: لَا تُمَارِ صَاحِبَكَ حَتَّى تُغْضِبَهُ، إِلَّا أَحَدُ مَعْنَيَيْنِ: إِمَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ أَرَادَ لَا تُمَارَهِ بِبَاطِلٍ حَتَّى تُغْضِبَهُ، فَذَلِكَ مَا لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ قَدْ نَهَى عَنِ الْمِرَاءِ بِالْبَاطِلِ فِي كُلَّ حَالً مُحْرِمًا كَانَ الْمُمَارِي أَوْ مُحِلًّا، فَلَا وَجْهَ لِخُصُوصِ حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْهُ لِاسْتِوَاءِ حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ وَالْإِحْلَالِ فِي نَهْيِ اللَّهِ عَنْهُ، أَوْ يَكُونُ أَرَادَ: لَا تُمَارِهِ بِالْحَقِّ، وَذَلِكَ أَيْضًا مَا لَا وَجْهَ لَهُ؛ لِأَنَّ الْمُحْرِمَ لَوْ رَأَى رَجُلًا يَرُومُ فَاحِشَةً كَانَ الْوَاجِبُ عَلَيْهِ مِرَاءَهُ فِي دَفْعِهِ عَنْهَا، أَوْ رَآهُ يُحَاوِلُ ظُلْمَهُ وَالذَّهَابَ مِنْهُ بِحَقٍّ لَهُ قَدْ غَصَبَهُ عَلَيْهِ كَانَ عَلَيْهِ مِرَاؤُهُ فِيهِ وَجِدَالُهُ حَتَّى يَتَخَلَّصَهُ مِنْهُ، وَالْجِدَالُ وَالْمِرَاءُ لَا يَكُونُ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ إِلَّا مِنْ أَحَدِ وَجْهَيْنِ: إِمَّا مِنْ قِبَلِ ظُلْمٍ، وَإِمَّا مِنْ قِبَلِ حَقٍّ، فَإِذَا كَانَ مِنْ أَحَدِ وَجْهَيْهِ غَيْرُ جَائِزٍ فِعْلُهُ بِحَالٍ، وَمَنِ الْوَجْهِ الْآخَرِ غَيْرُ جَائِزٍ تَرْكُهُ بِحَالٍ، فَأَيُّ وُجُوهِهِ الَّتِي خَصَّ بِالنَّهْيِ عَنْهُ حَالَ الْإِحْرَامِ؟! وَكَذَلِكَ لَا وَجْهَ لِقَوْلِ مِنْ تَأَوَّلَ ذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ بِمَعْنَى السِّبَابِ، لِأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى ذِكْرُهُ قَدْ نَهَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بَعْضَهُمْ عَنْ سِبَابِ بَعْضٍ عَلَى لِسَانِ رَسُولِهِ عَلَيْهِ الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ، فَقَالَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «سِبَابُ الْمُسْلِمِ فُسُوقٌ، وَقِتَالُهُ كُفْرٌ» فَإِذَا كَانَ الْمُسْلِمٌ عَنْ سَبِّ الْمُسْلِمِ مَنْهِيًّا فِي كُلِّ حَالٍ مِنْ أَحْوَالِهِ، مُحْرِمًا كَانَ أَوْ غَيْرَ مُحْرِمٍ، فَلَا وَجْهَ لِأَنْ يُقَالَ: لَا تَسُبَّهُ فِي حَالِ الْإِحْرَامِ إِذَا أَحْرَمْتَ، وَفِيمَا رُوِيَ عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ مِنَ الْخَبَرِ عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «مَنْ حَجَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتَ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ، وَلَمْ يَفْسُقْ خَرَجَ مِثْلَ يَوْمِ وَلَدَتْهُ أُمُّهُ» دَلَالَةٌ وَاضِحَةٌ عَلَى أَنَّ قَوْلَهُ: {وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ} بِمَعْنَى النَّفْيِ عَنِ الْحَجِّ بِأَنْ يَكُونَ فِي وَقْتِهِ جِدَالٌ، وَمِرَاءٌ دُونَ النَّهْيِ عَنْ جِدَالِ النَّاسِ بَيْنَهُمْ فِيمَا يَعْنِيهِمْ مِنَ الْأُمُورِ، أَوْ لَا يَعْنِيهِمْ، وَذَلِكَ أَنَّهُ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ حَجَّ فَلَمْ يَرْفُثْ، وَلَمْ يَفْسُقِ اسْتَحَقَّ مِنَ اللَّهِ الْكَرَامَةَ مَا وَصَفَ أَنَّهُ اسْتَحَقَّهُ بِحَجَّةٍ تَارِكًا لِلَّرَفَثِ، وَالْفُسُوقِ اللَّذَيْنِ نَهَى اللَّهُ الْحَاجَّ عَنْهُمَا فِي حَجِّهِ مِنْ غَيْرِ أَنْ يَضُمَّ إِلَيْهِمَا الْجِدَالَ، فَلَوْ كَانَ الْجِدَالُ الَّذِي ذَكَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِي قَوْلِهِ: {وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ} مِمَّا نَهَاهُ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ بِهَذِهِ الْآيَةِ، عَلَى نَحْوِ الَّذِي تَأَوَّلَ ذَلِكَ مَنْ تَأَوَّلَهُ مِنْ أَنَّهُ الْمِرَاءُ، وَالْخُصُومَاتُ  ، أَوِ السِّبَابُ وَمَا أَشْبَهَ ذَلِكَ، لَمَا كَانَ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لِيَخُصَّ بِاسْتِحْقَاقِ الْكَرَامَةِ الَّتِي ذَكَرَ أَنَّهُ يَسَتَحِقَّهَا الْحَاجُّ الَّذِي وَصَفَ أَمْرَهُ بِاجْتِنَابِ خُلَّتَيْنِ مِمَّا نَهَاهُ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ فِي حَجِّهِ دُونَ الثَّالِثَةِ الَّتِي هِيَ مَقْرُونَةٌ بِهِمَا، وَلَكِنْ لَمَّا كَانَ مَعْنَى الثَّالِثَةِ مُخَالِفًا مَعْنَى صَاحِبَتَيْهَا فِي أَنَّهَا خَبَرٌ عَلَى الْمَعْنَى الَّذِي وَصَفْنَا، وَأَنَّ الْأُخْرَيَيْنِ بِمَعْنَى النَّهْيِ الَّذِي أَخْبَرَ النَّبِيُّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّ مُجْتَنِبَهُمَا فِي حَجِّهِ مُسْتَوْجِبٌ مَا وَصَفَ مِنْ إِكْرَامِ اللَّهِ إِيَّاهُ مِمَّا أَخْبَرَ أَنَّهُ مُكْرِمُهُ بِهِ إِذَا كَانَتَا بِمَعْنَى النَّهْيِ، وَكَانَ الْمُنْتَهِي عَنْهُمَا لِلَّهِ مُطِيعًا بِانْتِهَائِهِ عَنْهُمَا، تَرْكُ ذِكْرِ الثَّالِثَةِ إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِي مَعْنَاهُمَا، وَكَانَتْ مُخَالَفَةُ سَبِيلِهَا سَبِيلَهُمَا..
*{وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمُهُ اللَّهُ}* افْعَلُوا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ مَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ فِي حَجِّكُمْ مِنْ إِتْمَامِ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ فِيهِ، وَأَدَاءِ فَرْضِكُمُ الْوَاجِبِ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي إِحْرَامِكُمْ، وَتَجَنُّبِ مَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِتَجَنُّبِهِ مِنَ الرَّفَثِ، وَالْفُسُوقِ فِي حَجِّكُمْ لِتَسْتَوْجِبُو  ا بِهِ الثَّوَابَ الْجَزِيلَ، فَإِنَّكُمْ مَهْمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَغَيْرِهِ مِنْ خَيْرٍ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحٍ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِي وَطَلَبَ ثَوَابِي، فَأَنَا بِهِ عَالِمٌ وَلِجَمِيعِهِ مُحْصٍ حَتَّى أُوَفِّيَكُمْ أَجْرَهُ، وَأُجَازِيَكُمْ عَلَيْهِ، فَإِنِّي لَا تَخْفَى عَلَيَّ خَافِيَةٌ وَلَا يَنْكَتِمُ عَنِّي مَا أَرَدْتُمْ بِأَعْمَالِكُمْ  ، لِأَنِّي مُطَّلِعٌ عَلَى سَرَائِرِكُمْ وَعَالِمٌ بِضَمَائِرِ نُفُوسِكُمْ..
*{وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى}* وَتَزَوَّدُوا مِنْ أَقْوَاتِكُمْ مَا فِيهِ بَلَاغُكُمْ إِلَى أَدَاءِ فَرْضِ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي حَجِّكُمْ وَمَنَاسِكِكُمْ  ، فَإِنَّهُ لَا بِرَّ لِلَّهِ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ فِي تَرْكِكُمُ التَّزَوُّدَ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَمَسْأَلَتِكُم  ُ النَّاسَ وَلَا فِي تَضْيِيعِ أَقْوَاتِكُمْ وَإِفْسَادِهَا، وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ فِي تَقْوَى رَبِّكُمْ بِاجْتِنَابِ مَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فِي سَفَرِكُمْ لِحَجِّكُمْ وَفِعْلِ مَا أَمَرَكُمْ بِهِ، فَإِنَّهُ خَيْرُ التَّزَوُّدِ، فَمِنْهُ تَزَوَّدُوا.. وَقَدْ ذُكِرَ أَنَّ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ نَزَلَتْ فِي قَوْمٍ كَانُوا يَحُجُّونَ بِغَيْرِ زَادٍ، وَكَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِذَا أَحْرَمَ رَمَى بِمَا مَعَهُ مِنَ الزَّادِ وَاسْتَأْنَفَ غَيْرَهُ مِنَ الْأَزْوِدَةِ فَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ جَلَّ ثَنَاؤُهُ مَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ يَتَزَوَّدُ مِنْهُمْ بِالتَّزَوُّدِ لِسَفَرِهِ، وَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْهُمْ ذَا زَادٍ أَنْ يَحْتَفِظَ بِزَادِهِ فَلَا يَرْمِي بِهِ.. قَالَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ:  كَانُوا إِذَا أَحْرَمُوا وَمَعَهُمْ أَزْوِدَةٌ رَمَوْا بِهَا وَاسْتَأْنَفُوا زَادًا آخَرَ، فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ: {وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَى} فَنُهُوا عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَأُمِرُوا أَنْ يَتَزَوَّدُوا الْكَعْكَ، وَالدَّقِيقَ، وَالسَّوِيقَ..
*{وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ}[البقرة: 197]*  وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أَهْلَ الْعُقُولِ، وَالْأَفْهَامِ بِأَدَاءِ فَرَائِضِي عَلَيْكُمُ الَّتِي أَوْجَبْتُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فِي حَجِّكُمْ، وَمَنَاسِكِكُمْ وَغَيْرِ ذَلِكَ مِنْ دِينِي الَّذِي شَرَعْتُهُ لَكُمْ، وَخَافُوا عِقَابِي بِاجْتِنَابِ مَحَارِمِي الَّتِي حَرَّمْتُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ؛ تَنْجُوا بِذَلِكَ مِمَّا تَخَافُونَ مِنْ غَضَبِي عَلَيْكُمْ، وَعِقَابِي، وَتُدْرِكُوا مَا تَطْلُبُونَ مِنَ الْفَوْزِ بِجَنَّاتِي.. وَخَصَّ جَلَّ ذِكْرُهُ بِالْخِطَابِ بِذَلِكَ أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ، لِأَنَّهُمْ أَهْلُ التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ الْحَقِّ وَالْبَاطِلِ، وَأَهْلُ الْفِكْرِ الصَّحِيحِ وَالْمَعْرِفَةِ بِحَقَائِقِ الْأَشْيَاءِ الَّتِي بِالْعُقُولِ تُدْرَكُ وَبْالْأَلْبَاب  ِ تُفْهَمُ، وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ لِغَيْرِهِمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْجَهْلِ فِي الْخِطَابِ بِذَلِكَ حَظًّا، إِذْ كَانُوا أَشْبَاحًا كَالْأَنْعَامِ، وَصِوَرًا كَالْبَهَائِمِ، بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا.. وَالْأَلْبَابُ: جَمْعُ لُبٍّ، وَهُوَ الْعَقْلُ.

----------


## أبو فراس السليماني

*بورك فيكم

===============*
داعية الشرك [ محمد علوي مالكي الصوفي ]

----------

